# Moriouce's workshop (Orks & Eldar)



## Moriouce

Hello and welcome to my corner of the Warhammer 40k universe!

This will be my PLOG where I'll post just about anything I'm working on for Warhammer 40K. My growing warband of greenskins, my enigmatic force of Altansar Eldar, my future force of Crimson Fists, my terrain and much more that will pop up in that indefinite mind of mine. Some of you that find your way in here will have done so through the thread "My first game board" since I'll show the finished result in here. 

The reason I do Warhammer is because I like it as a creative hobby, and once in a while like to get into a real resin fight. I do not have the intention to be competetive with my forces and not even competetive with my converting, painting or terrainmaking skills. I just want to have fun and share my work with everybody and hope to be some inspiration for anyone reading this and at the same time get som hints and tips how to reach where I'm going with my projects.

My first project I'll start in here will be my Battlewagon (I just got it from the store). I'll convert it a bit to give it a unique look. (First pic on that one on sunday!)

Other projects that are in progress are my converted Trukk and my Looted wagon, the last which some of you already have seen in "My first game board". I'll post a few pics on them asp. 

So, let's go and see what this mind of mine can skratch together.


----------



## Moriouce

And here is some pics on random projects for starters.

First, a sandbag wall to be. 









Second some tank trapps with some junk laying around.









Here is a pic on my Trukk in progress.









And finaly my almost finished Looted Wagon. I just need some more paint and more spikes and other orky fings etched to the hull.

















All these will you be able to see me finish here at my workshop. And as I said in my first post, on sunday, maybe earlier, I'll post the first pics on my Battlewagon. 

Cheers!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Nice looking looted Raider, good luck with all the projects you mentioned!


----------



## Moriouce

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Nice looking looted Raider, good luck with all the projects you mentioned!


Thanks alot!

Here is the first pics of my Battlewagon. What I have done is that I have taken the sidewall of the turret and made it into a side sponson for the grot turret. Then I have lowered the ceiling to make a gun pit where I have placed the main kannon. I have used the Killkannon just because it looks way times cooler. I've have taken pics from two days just to show some progress. 










































That's all for this time, stay tuned for more from da Workshop!


----------



## Meldon

I missed that you had started a Plogg. It all looks really great. I will especialy look forward to blowing your battlewagon up on your brand new board :victory:


----------



## Djinn24

Looking good, glad to see another PLOG up and running.


----------



## Moriouce

Meldon said:


> I missed that you had started a Plogg. It all looks really great. I will especialy look forward to blowing your battlewagon up on your brand new board :victory:


Thank you Meldon  I guess you could always try, then again I suppose it will be your boys in blue that will litter the ground when we're finished :sarcastichand:



djinn24 said:


> Looking good, glad to see another PLOG up and running.


Thanks man!


----------



## Moriouce

Hello y'all! 

Time has come for some new updates on my Battlewagon. What is left is realy just some high lightning, markings and the crew. What you're gonna se is a the whole Battlewagon such as it is for the moment along with close-ups on the main kannon, deffrolla and trakks. 


































I have also worked on my Trukk and my first squad of Altansar Guardians but they'll come in later posts. I want to finish much of my ork force before starting posting my Altansar.

Hope you like what you see and please C&C. 

//Moriouce


----------



## Moriouce

Finaly ready for a new update on things. I've been working hard both professionaly and hobbyish. Since last time I have given my Battlewagon and Trukk much time and today I have also put down the first layer of paint on my board. A heavy brush of dark brown, I'll check on it later tonight and see if it dry enough to run the first, lighter drybrush. It is just a week left to my little tourny so I'll have it finished and up on the PLOG before that. 

But now it is time for both my vehicles, enjoy!

Battlewagon, I hope y'all would help me with a brutal and killy name for it. 

























And my trukk, just a trukk so no name needed. :wink:

























Hope you like them and feel free to C&C!


----------



## Dakingofchaos

I like your weathering, the paint chipping looks very good! 
I would personally brighten up the wheels as yet, as the tracks and generally the lower half of the vehicle is mainly copper, wheels being more silvery/grey might help. Overall very good, although you need to do something with the wire on the truck, at the minute it looks far to bright and out of place, mabye try washing it down? 

Hope this helps, have some rep to keep you going!


----------



## Meldon

Since it´s a "killy" battlewagon I would name it "Killa!"


----------



## Moriouce

Then it is time for my first post regarding my game board. I have finaly laid my hands on some paint and I have put down several layers on it. At the moment I am very pleased with how the dirt came out. I am, however, not that pleased with how the alien strawplants looks for the moment I'll work more on those before posting any close-ups. The bridge also needs some more work in order to blend in with the board. 

Since this is the first post regarding it in this thread I'll post a few old pics so that you who are new to this project can see the progress for yourselves.

























And finaly..

















And a pic of my Deff Dread striding across the desert. 









As I said, I'll post close-ups on the bridge and plants as soon as I am happy with their apperance. I realy hope you like the look on this, my very first gameboard and remember to comment a lot.


----------



## Meldon

It looks really good, although a bit one-coloured, some grey on the cliffs maybe..??


----------



## Moriouce

Meldon said:


> It looks really good, although a bit one-coloured, some grey on the cliffs maybe..??


Well, by my experience, deserts are quite one-coloured.  But I know what you meen. I'll be thinking of ways to bring forth some contraste.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Luvvin the Raider Wagon and the Trukk in particular, but it's all very cool indeedy.
Quality paint too.

Reppage inbound..
....Thread subscribed.


----------



## Moriouce

Hello everybody! 

In about four hours I'll greet Meldon's Smurf's 3d Company and lonnebo's Tyranid swarm to my appartment. Tonight we shall baptize my game board in the fires of war. I have made some final work on it, as you will see, and I have painted up my painboy. I thought it would be a good time to introduce you'all to some of my greenskins so here we go.

We start of with my Nobz along with my Warboss, Bark Squig-Grin and my Painboy. 

























Here is my Warp'ead, I have tried to model lightning from his finger tips using green stuff. The model is a Orc Shaman from Avatar of War. 









Lootaz









An ork standard bearer, I count him as a regular boy but I'll count the standard as beeing the Nobz bosspole.









My warband roaring towards battle!









And now the bridge, plants and the cliffs. Tell me what you think of it all. 

























Much of my warband is unfinished and nearly all need basing still. I've tried to give the uniqe models more time and the majority of the boyz simply gets knarloc green and the Thraka wash, just to speed things up. I think I'll never see this army finished and every time I look at them I find some new detail I want to highlight or whatever. 

Again I hope you all enjoy what you seen here and don't forget to leave me a comment or two.


----------



## Carna

Moriouce said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> In about four hours I'll greet Meldon's Smurf's 3d Company and lonnebo's Tyranid swarm to my appartment. Tonight we shall baptize my game board in the fires of war. I have made some final work on it, as you will see, and I have painted up my painboy. I thought it would be a good time to introduce you'all to some of my greenskins so here we go.
> 
> We start of with my Nobz along with my Warboss, Bark Squig-Grin and my Painboy.
> 
> 
> Here is my Warp'ead, I have tried to model lightning from his finger tips using green stuff. The model is a Orc Shaman from Avatar of War.
> 
> 
> Lootaz
> 
> 
> An ork standard bearer, I count him as a regular boy but I'll count the standard as beeing the Nobz bosspole.
> 
> 
> My warband roaring towards battle!
> 
> 
> And now the bridge, plants and the cliffs. Tell me what you think of it all.
> 
> 
> Much of my warband is unfinished and nearly all need basing still. I've tried to give the uniqe models more time and the majority of the boyz simply gets knarloc green and the Thraka wash, just to speed things up. I think I'll never see this army finished and every time I look at them I find some new detail I want to highlight or whatever.
> 
> Again I hope you all enjoy what you seen here and don't forget to leave me a comment or two.


Looks great! The tentacle mouth plant things are a nice touch. You could do what I do in regards to wanting to highlight, just paint them all and when the force is finished go back and do touch ups. At least then they're all painted!


----------



## Moriouce

Viscount Vash said:


> Luvvin the Raider Wagon and the Trukk in particular, but it's all very cool indeedy.
> Quality paint too.
> 
> Reppage inbound..
> ....Thread subscribed.


Thank you very much Viscount for the extensive rep! 

Now, this passed friday there was a small tournament to give my game board a grand opening. Battles raged back and forth for about 12 strait hours and I've got some pics from that. 

































There is no need to say it was great fun to see how playable my board was. 

Since I've put much time into my warband lately I'll do some work on my Eldars for the time beeing and I'll post the first pics on them as I go along. My first squads to be finished are a squad of Guardians, including Warlock and Scatterlaser, and a squad of Dire Avangers. 

For October I have a vision which I just have to embrace. It concerns my Crimson Fists and you'll be able to follow it during october.


----------



## Moriouce

Time for some update to this plog. 

For a change I've decided to upload the first pics on my Altansar Eldar. What I've finished (except of basing) this far is my Squad of guardians and my Dire Avanger Exarch. 

Guardians with Scatterlaser









I'll tried to paint the Altansar icon freehand on the guardian standard but i'm far from proud of it. I'll train more on that and have it redone. The standard itself is from the DA box and I have trimmed the squadmarking on top of the pole to show that of the Guardians and not that of the DAs. 









Then the DA Exarch I have tried to bring forth some mothion in his pose. I've chosen clothings that are blown in the same direction and I have used the, what do you call it?, crotchcloth?, as a cape. The ribbons tied to his thigh and upper arm is in the Altansar colour, showing which craftworld he is fighting for.

















What is next at my workshop is the entire DA squad, 5 Warlocks, the Sand bag wall, the tank trapps and whatever I find to do with my Orks. Then I'll soon begin on my Crimson Fist as well. I've ordered a Razorback, a SM captain from GW and Crimson Fist Icons and Rhino doors and plates from Forge World. I also have something special in mind for my Captain but more on that later.


----------



## Meldon

You could use a wash on those guardians, will make the details come out a bit more, other than that your doing good.


----------



## Moriouce

Meldon said:


> You could use a wash on those guardians, will make the details come out a bit more, other than that your doing good.


They do have a layer of Leviathan Purple wash allready. Might try a second on them if you say so.


----------



## Saulot

I like your unique color schemes! hahaha

The terrain board is looking great as well! Congrats on that!


----------



## Djinn24

I would suggest black wash and then a coat of purple wash. The orks are looking great. Keep up the great work and looking forward to seeing more of the eldar being done.


----------



## Moriouce

Saulot said:


> I like your unique color schemes! hahaha
> 
> The terrain board is looking great as well! Congrats on that!


Thanks regarding both.  I tried some different schemes on my orks but when my fiance pointed out that Purple and Red/Orange isn't "friendly colours" I thought, Orks dosn't give a crap about "friendly colours", and kept it. :biggrin:

I'm surely to expand it in the future.



djinn24 said:


> I would suggest black wash and then a coat of purple wash. The orks are looking great. Keep up the great work and looking forward to seeing more of the eldar being done.


I'll try that one. Thanks very much and I'll post again when my Dire Avangers and a Warlock for my guardians is finished.


----------



## Moriouce

Hello again!

It have spent much time on my work lately so I haven't gotten as far as I though. Though I have gotten the Crimson Fist Bitz from FW I still haven't seen the Captain and Razorback from GW. 

In the meantime I have continued on some scenery and my Dire Avangers. I'll post i few pics so you can see my progress. I hope to finish the DAs, Warlock and tank traps before my stuff from GW arrives. 

























































I still need to put down some effort in detailing the DAs and glue their arms, weapons and sholderlights, then it should just be high lightning left. My first ever warlock is coming on fine but also here there are some high lightning left. More GS to get my line to three sandbags high and I'll add a rusty razorwire infront. For the tanktrapps I believe the only thing left is wash up the concrete to make it melt in better.  I'll post more this weekend and until then, please comment!


----------



## Moriouce

Hello everybody and finaly a new update to what I've been doing latley.

It finaly arrived! The captain and his razorback, I've put them both together but I havn't finished the captain because I could not find any SM left arm hold in a 90 degree angle in my bitzbox, Doogh! I have a temporary arm just to show you the Crimson Fist Stormshield I have granted him! It is carved out off one of the FW sidedoors, I know, quite expensive for a stormshield but atleast he now stands out :wink: 

Further I have used smaller tankicons to make his armour that more uniqe by gluing them on his lower legs after som alteration to them, they are not finished. I'll make them thinner and then bend them carefully around his legs and kneecaps. 

The Razorback is a standard with twin H. bolters, I've used the remaining plates from FW and some from GW to make it a true Crimson Fist Command vehicle. I'm thinking of adding some larger antenna, I have one from lego but I'm not sure it gonna fit. :laugh:

Here is some pics on my first Crimson Fist!

































And I have also progressed with my sand bag wall. 









Now I hope you all could give me some usefull tips and hints regarding my Captain foremost. Is Regal Blue with highlights of Ultramarine a good Crimson Fist blue? How would you all like to see him painted? Is my Razorback missing anything specific to make it a command vehicle? 

All comments are more than welcome! k:


----------



## Moriouce

Hello everybody!

Doesn't anyone have anything at all to say regarding my captain?

Since last time I posted I have tired out som different poses and I've been working more on the knee caps. I have also exchanged his Power Sword for a Lightning Claw since that is re-roll wounds for the same points. This has also made me change hands on the Storm Shield but then again I found a 90% right arm so now hw holds the shield infront of him. I do not have any pics at the moment cause he is on dry-up-duty from his first layer of paint. I have much needed time on wednesday and thursday so then I'll post pics from the whole progress before final high lightning.


----------



## Lubacca

I like what you did with the shield, very creative! 

i don't much about the color scheme for Crimson fists..i think I've seen blue/red. Ultramarine blue should work just fine. you might want something darker for certain areas but overall would work great. 

I want to see the final outcome of this piece though so please make sure to keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Moriouce

Alright then!

Here are now three pics showing the progress of my captain. 


























What I have next is going all over his cape again and then washes and final details and highlights. Tell me what you think and I hope you enjoy my captain!


----------



## Moriouce

Progress have been kinda slow lately but I'm still finishing off my Captain. Since I've finished the Rynn's World novel, I thinking of naming my Huron Grimm. Since he so valiantly held Jadeberry Hill and the underpass for the Chapter Master to have access to New Rynn City, I like to believe he was revarded with the command of a company. Anyone know if there is any fluff regarding Huron Grimm and the aftermatch of the Battle of Rynn's World? 

Meanwhile I'll give you and old pic of a Mek customized a while back.









Sometime next week I'll post the finished Captain and the Sandbag wall. 

Happy Wargaming until then!


----------



## Minizke1

Huron Grimm was a captain...he died in the process of defending a gate from a horde of orks, unless I'm mistaken, of course. Maybe Grimm was the Terminator sergeant...?


----------



## Djinn24

The captain is for sure interesting, almost to many large fist icons though. Love the shield idea though, very creative. i would add some dry brushing to the model to being out more detail and also pick out the little nubs with gold or silver to give it a bit more spark. I think you are also a bit light on your washes. You really need to let it pool in the deeper areas (not to badly) to get it to really shade an area.

+rep for the shield and the plog thus far.


----------



## Moriouce

Minizke1 said:


> Huron Grimm was a captain...he died in the process of defending a gate from a horde of orks, unless I'm mistaken, of course. Maybe Grimm was the Terminator sergeant...?


As I remember it Huron Grimm was a sergeant under Captain Alvarez who died holding a gate.  But is it correct thinking a sergeant would be rewarded the rank of Captain or would he first be taken up into the 1th Company? 



djinn24 said:


> The captain is for sure interesting, almost to many large fist icons though. Love the shield idea though, very creative. i would add some dry brushing to the model to being out more detail and also pick out the little nubs with gold or silver to give it a bit more spark. I think you are also a bit light on your washes. You really need to let it pool in the deeper areas (not to badly) to get it to really shade an area.
> 
> +rep for the shield and the plog thus far.


Thanks very much for the +rep and the critisism! I'll follow your suggestions and have some more washes and drybrushing on him. I'll also give him more gold and silver detailing.


----------



## Moriouce

Hey everyone, sorry it's been a long time.

I have finished my captain and laid the first paint on my Razorback, finished the DA squad and the guardians and finaly finished my sandbag wall. I'll have pics up in a week since I'm going away for a while. 

Further I have come up with a funny idea of a new game board. I will call it "the sandbox" since I got inspiration from some kids playing in a sandbox. What I will do is a desert terrain with some large holes and mounds of sand. The main objects on the game board will then be plastic shovels, tractors, trucks and other beach toys. All objects will have a little filler on them and painted like rocks, so they looks like they are eroded into shape. :laugh: I quote the Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy, "because in an infinitely large Universe such as, for instance, the one in which we live, most things one could possibly imagine, and a lot of things one would rather not, grow somewhere" Still, I do not have any idea when I'll have the time and space for that so I guess somewhere in the far future.


----------



## Meldon

I haven´t been on heresy for a while, but it´s nice to se that you have done some great progress, Looking forward to our next fight


----------



## Djinn24

Gimmie pictures!


----------



## Moriouce

I've tried a very short novel  Tell me what you think.


*Something was terribly wrong. It was impossible for Modh to know but somehow he knew, the captain was dead. If true, so where the sternguards that went with him as they left all those hours ago.
Behind Modh, the dark stones of the Shrine of the Champion stood tall and silent as if waiting their final hour. In front of him, a deep darkness consumed everything there was to see. It would have been pitch black if not for his occulobe but even it could not pierce the dark veil very much. The com-link gave away a weak buzz and then fell silent again. 
There had been just about thirty hours since the hellish necrons struck. Without warning and without mercy they slaughtered everyone in their path. Their comm-shroud spread unseen and soon silenced every way of communication. 
Charged with the attendance of a rite at the planets astartes shrine, Modh and his squad were out of the main path of the Necron onslaught. The captain had soon realised what was happening and had left with a handfull of sternguards to bring help from the main mining colony, just a few miles away. They should have been back hours ago.
Just as Modh let his head drop for just a second he thought he saw something in the darkness. There were no time to think before the first gauss blast tore the veil of darkness and the deep silence into oblivion.
- To your feet Brothers! Modh heard the sergeant call at the very top of his lungs. We can’t let these soulless abominations spoil these holy grounds. For the Champion, for the Emperor!*

from _“The awakening of Stina VI”_


----------



## Moriouce

And here is more pics of my recent progress.

The Captain, "finished"









Razorback, not finished

























Guardians, finished. Not happy with the high-lights though. :angry:









Dire Avanger, finished









Sand bag wall, finished 









My very first attempt at terrain, a water tower, not finished.









My next shipment from GW will include a Farseer and six Jetbikes. I have also wished a Wave Serpent from my fiance for christmas :wink:


----------



## Moriouce

I'm on my Orks again! 
This time I'm on my boyz, 28 boy have had their skins made this evening. I have experimented with three different skin tones. Dark green, light green and olive green. Thought it gonna add some more flavour to my waaagh!

Meanwhile I have been influenced by Vash's Bowel Burnas and think I'll go for some of my own. Since I'm not as handy on scratchbuilding as da viscount, I'm thinking of buying and converting the FW Elysian Tauros Assult Vehicle.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...op_Troops/ELYSIAN_TAUROS_ASSAULT_VEHICLE.html

New pics soon up!


----------



## Moriouce

Meldon said:


> I haven´t been on heresy for a while, but it´s nice to se that you have done some great progress, Looking forward to our next fight


And so do I old friend! Now since we live in the same town I guess it won't be far off. :yahoo:



djinn24 said:


> Gimmie pictures!


I here you djinn24. :grin:


Since my last post I have moved from Linköping to Borås and finaly the new apartment is starting to take shape. Most important, we now have a spare room which we have made into a hobby/guest room or guest/hobby room, depends on who you ask. :wink:

I have now started to get my orks up to 1500 points and I found I could shuffle some points and make room for another Trukk. I have since scavaged my bitz box and this is the result so far. 


























Some more totems, exhaustpipe and a big shoota is realy the only thing left before painting can begin. Further I have 20 shoota boys and 4 lootas I bought off Ebay, all painted upp realy nice. Not in my klan's colour but I guess they're from another tribe that just begged on their green knees to join my waaagh!!

With this batch added to my waagh! I'll have 1500 points. For march I plan a large shipment to bring my Eldar force up to 1000 points. And that is it for the spring since I'll be having much more on my mind beside warhammer until summer. Hope y'all like my new trukk and hope you drop by now and then and watch my progress during 2012.


----------



## Meldon

Ugh, more trukks to come racing towards me... But a nice build


----------



## Moriouce

Hello everyone! 
I am currently awaiting this month pay so I can purchase my next shipment of Eldar and hobby supplies. Right now I am dry on glue so there has not been any work done on my Wave Serpent I got for birthday. 

This year though I plan of having much done since I'm entering the Army Painting Challange. My Eldar upp to 1500p and my Orks to 2000p is my goal for 2012. I try to have some pics up on my progress as soon as my shipment arrive, should be early March that is.


----------



## Moriouce

After a long time away from my projects I am on once again. I have entered the army painting challange 2012 and my first entery is a Eldar Wave Serpent.


















It is still only dryfitted together since I don't have any glue before my next shipment. I would like some tips and heads-up on the paint job and what I can improve. 

With my shipment that is enroute I'll have what I need for a Eldar Warlock on Jetbike conversion tutorial. Stay tuned for that!


----------



## TheReverend

I like the pruple. have you thought about doing some free-hand designs on there? or adding some decals? Just to add another spot colour to contrast against the purple and/or black? I'd probably use white as it works well with both colours.


----------



## Moriouce

TheReverend said:


> I like the pruple. have you thought about doing some free-hand designs on there? or adding some decals? Just to add another spot colour to contrast against the purple and/or black? I'd probably use white as it works well with both colours.


As soon as my glue arrive I'll finish the model, buildwise. I'm gonna ad some decals but I'm not sure which at this point. I think I'll skip the freehand on this one couse my freehand sucks at the moment  
Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## CLT40k

Nice job on the serpent... + rep

You might consider some light weathering/chipping...


----------



## Meldon

If it´s plastic glue you need just hopp down to Hobbex, they got a great little bottle of plastic glue that I alway use. In other words, Some freehand vines would look good I think, that can´t be to hard to do..?!


----------



## Moriouce

CLT40k said:


> Nice job on the serpent... + rep
> 
> You might consider some light weathering/chipping...


Thank you for the +rep and I will consider weathering/chipping. Afterall it has spent the last 10 000 years in the eye of terror, don't think they had to much time on their hands for maintanence. 



Meldon said:


> If it´s plastic glue you need just hopp down to Hobbex, they got a great little bottle of plastic glue that I alway use. In other words, Some freehand vines would look good I think, that can´t be to hard to do..?!


Hobbex you say!? Which brand/name on the glue?  Hmmm.. I'l consider some freehand too. I'll think of something


----------



## Meldon

Humbrol is the brand name, you can borrow some from me tomorrow if you wish


----------



## Moriouce

Meldon said:


> Humbrol is the brand name, you can borrow some from me tomorrow if you wish


I'll pick some up on my way tomorrow along with some fikabröd :wink:

C U at 17:00. 

New pics up in 36h on a more completed Wave Serpent!


----------



## Moriouce

This is how far I got yesterday while painting at Meldon's place. Fully assembled and some more highlightning done. Still no weathering, shipping or dcals/freehand. Will be my next step, friday that is.


----------



## Moriouce

So, here it is comleted. I gave in and tried some freehand on the Altansar icons and I am most happy with how they turned out. 









I have also begun work on a small squad of jetbikes.









Here is a pic of the three converted ones. I have submitted a tutorial for the Jetlock under Green Stuff and Converting.









This squadron will be my entry in the army painting challange for april. Till then I'll work on an ork Trukk and my Farseer. 

C&C is always welcome!


----------



## Skari

Looking good.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Your freehand turned out nicely, it's not over done. The white compliments the purple and black nicely, well done.

Your converted Jetlocks look pretty good as well, I particulary like the shuriken wrist mount, nice addition.

Keep up the good work.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## CLT40k

Great job with the highlighting


----------



## Moriouce

Skari said:


> Looking good.





Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Your freehand turned out nicely, it's not over done. The white compliments the purple and black nicely, well done.
> 
> Your converted Jetlocks look pretty good as well, I particulary like the shuriken wrist mount, nice addition.
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> Regards,
> DoE





CLT40k said:


> Great job with the highlighting


Thanks everyone for the kind words!


----------



## Moriouce

Boring weather outside, fiance at work, nothing fun on the telly, what do you do? Well I paint. This is the result of 4h of painting. My Farseer is completed.









I'm gonna give all my farseers and warlocks the same dark purple robes as I think they give a quite sinister feeling to the model. Afterall, we do not know what the Eldars of Altansar Craftworld is up to after 10 000 years in the EoT.


----------



## Moriouce

I have had my head pretty occypied lately due to my own wedding later this month. But still I have managed to do some hobbying done. First my Jetbike squad have been finished as it was my April entry in the Army Painting Challange.

















I realy love how they turned out. For Mays challange I'll try to have my Falcon done. 

Second I have thrown myself into the Conversion Deathmatch and my entry for may is a Looted Raider, my second. I also have a Looted Russ on the shelf so I'm going to do some switching between the two. 

















Purchase condition.









WIP so far on the Raider. 



Hope you like it and please C&C! I'm sure to have more time again to post my progress here after the wedding and honeymoon. 

Cheers!


----------



## Moriouce

My meks work on the Raider is almost completed. 


















The thing you see on the left of the drivers window is a Waaagh-speaker. In the holes you see on the turret I'll stick rods holding a trophy chain. At the moment I'm still thinking of more orky stuff to put on it. Any ideas?


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

i dont think it needs much more just mebbe some rivets and an awsome paint job.


----------



## Moriouce

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> i dont think it needs much more just mebbe some rivets and an awsome paint job.


Any tips on how to make simple rivets? I've tried earlier with greenstuff or cutting small pieces of plastic but it have never looked good. Always to big or just like anything but rivets.


----------



## Shady ed

And a grot, it needs a grot.


----------



## Moriouce

Shady ed said:


> And a grot, it needs a grot.


I think I have on on a old sprue somewhere.. YESS!! Thanks for the heads up! k:


----------



## Shady ed

It would look awesome if you had a grot riding on the cannon barrel.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

if you get one of these leather hole puncher tools you can use it on plasticard and have different sized rivetts








you can get them from most diy stores or somthing similar


----------



## Moriouce

Thanks for the advice Honka!  

And I'll se where he goes Shady ed.


----------



## TehJimbo

All this stuff looks great man, i love looking through peoples thoughts and stuff like this. Really inspirational!


----------



## Moriouce

More pics of my second Looted Raider. It is tabletop-finished. I just want to put on the trophy chain (did'nt have any that was small enough) and some rivets all over it. I'll see when I can pick up the tools needed for the last two things. 









Whole view, it got two grots!









Front view, Waaagh!-speaker at the center. 









Big shoota and support leg. There is one on the other side too. 









Turret view with grot riding the big barrel! Still some chains missing. 

Hope you like it and I'll post more pics when I have found the time to paint it.


----------



## Moriouce

Well, now I'm off for honeymoon a while (Yes I got married this weekend!) but I'll be back into the painting challange for June with four Warlocks. 

More stuff on the horizon is a slightly converted Wave Serpent, my looted raider and three assult walkers from Forgeworld I'll be using as war walkers in standard games. After that I'll finish of my Eldar for now with a squad of Dark Reapers and an Autarch with power weapon and Reaper Launcher. 

See y'all mid June!


----------



## JAMOB

AHHHMAGAAAWWDDD nice work  I lika da raiderz.

CONGRATS!!! Thats awesome dude.


----------



## Moriouce

Been a busy month but I have managed to finish my Altansar Warlocks. 









Before








WIP








Finished


I also thought I'll show you an Eldar objective marker I've done out of some stuff I found in a recycling bin. 









I call it the Beacon of Lost Dreams

My next entry for the painting challange will be a Wave Serpent and further I have a third Looted Wagon waiting to be assambled and put into the fray. 









This time it will be a Leman Russ.

Much to do and I guess my next purchase will be the 6th ed rulebook along with some new models for both my orks and eldar.


----------



## Meldon

The warlocks came out great, well done!


----------



## jlaughter001

These are all really impressive. I love the Ork Trukks and the looted wagons!


----------



## Pride365

I just found your plogg and everything looks really good!


----------



## Moriouce

Meldon said:


> The warlocks came out great, well done!





jlaughter001 said:


> These are all really impressive. I love the Ork Trukks and the looted wagons!





Pride365 said:


> I just found your plogg and everything looks really good!


First thank you all for all the kind words about my projects. 

Now I have some WIP shots of my Wave Serpent I'd like to share with you. 


































Tomorrow I'll finish it by highlightning the black and painting lenses, spiritstones and some put on some transfers. If you wonder why I have painted the canopy it's because I bought this one from ebay and it was primed black all over so nothing more to do. I think it turned out quite well.


----------



## Moriouce

It is finaly done! My Wave Serpent I have namned "Deed of Greater Devotion". The writing on the left wing is meant to be a passage from The War in Heaven and tells about Vauls devotion to Isha and Kurnous while battleing Khaine.









Altansar Wave Serpent "Deed of Greater Devotion"









Front view

Hope y'all like it and please C&C!


----------



## elmir

Love it. Did you use decal for the stripes on the hull? Or was that done by freehand?


----------



## Moriouce

elmir said:


> Love it. Did you use decal for the stripes on the hull? Or was that done by freehand?


The stripes are 100% freehand. I used the decals and codex for inspiration for the script.


----------



## Pride365

Wow that is amazing! I am having such a hard time nailing down my own Eldar paint scheme! I am super jealous of your skills!


----------



## Moriouce

Pride365 said:


> Wow that is amazing! I am having such a hard time nailing down my own Eldar paint scheme! I am super jealous of your skills!


Thank you very much. I think it is difficult to paint a single miniture or squad and than be 100% ok with a paint scheme. First when you can look on several squads and see how the scheme builds and creates a red line through the army you can be certain you've nailed it. Just don't give up!


----------



## Moriouce

New update! 

I've looked through my Plog and realised I never posted anything regarding my Falcon. Therefore I'll have a pic ready for you. It is called "Bird of the Burning Skien"









Since I'm finished with the Serpent for the Army Painting Challange July I have had time to put together my third Looted Wagon. This time it is based on the Leman Russ hull and here is the result so far.

























Will be working on this one until I recieve my next shipment from GW wich contains my entery for August to the Army Painting Challange.


----------



## Moriouce

An update on the Looted Russ. I've added more details and quite lots of spikes, still needs some glyphs though. Since I don't have any at the moment I'll stall this until I do. 


















Hope you like it!


----------



## Moriouce

Since I'm still waiting for the next shipment from GW I decided to take some pics on my armies as they stand. I'll start with my eldars since they are mostly painted. The only ting left on these models are some cleaning on the guardians and painting the bases of the very same guardians and te DA. I have left some models off the board in order to fit them all in the pics. 


































I realy like where this army is going. And I only want more of them. But I need to start paying some attention to my Orks as well, atleast paintwise. I'll have some pics on them up by tonight.


----------



## Moriouce

And here comes the horde! Tremble you pesky 'umies!










































Still much painting left until every model is tabletop standard. I have two more purchases to do before I can call on a horde for 2000p games. Orks are just so fun to work with you never give them time for painting, converting is so much more fun!


----------



## Meldon

Damnit, you make me wanna start an eldar army now, I dont´t have room for more armies right now!


----------



## Moriouce

Meldon said:


> Damnit, you make me wanna start an eldar army now, I dont´t have room for more armies right now!


You just need a larger apartment. :biggrin: Eldars are great fun to paint and soon I'll start trying them out on the board. Today my shipment arrived and I have already based and primed them. 









Dark Reapers led by an Autarch with reaper launcher, mandiblasters and power sword.









The slightly converted Autarch, Dimmira Shadoweye. Dimmira is a mix of dimma(icelandic for gloom) and ira(latin for wrath. 









Fusiongun converted with bits from the dark reaper EML to a reaper launcher. 









The models chainsword exchanged with the DA diresword so make a power sword.

This will build my Eldars to 1500point!


----------



## Hellados

you have to love army shots, keep up the work mate!


----------



## Moriouce

Hellados said:


> you have to love army shots, keep up the work mate!


I think army shots are great to show the continuity through an army, unit to unit. I'm glad you liked it!

Now here is how far I've come with my reapers. It is quite much the basic scheme I have put down so far. I have still detailing and highlightning to do.


















I have not yet started on Dimmira since I don't have a scheme for her yet. I'm thinking a mix of guardian and reaper but I just have to try it out when the reapers are finished. 

Please C&C on the reapers!


----------



## Moriouce

More work done today and there is only highlightning to do before my Dark Reapers are finished. 


















C&C is as always welcome!


----------



## Zetronus

Thanks for sharing your ever growing collection Moriouce!









I really love what you have done here! its striking, simple, but oh-so effective!


----------



## Moriouce

I have today finished my Dark Reapers.


















Dimmira is next. When she is finised I'll turn my attention to 'da boyz' again. Hopefully have a tabletop standard on every boy and fully painted Looted Wagons. 
One more box of boys needs to be purchased and I'm on the look out for a Big Mek with SAG. I'm not buing the model from GW store since I don't want to put 30 quid on one model. I keep holding my thumbs one will come up on ebay soon.


----------



## Vashtek

Nice reapers! Kudos for not just doing what everyone else does and stocking up on wraithlords/ falcons.


----------



## Moriouce

Zetronus said:


> Thanks for sharing your ever growing collection Moriouce!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love what you have done here! its striking, simple, but oh-so effective!





Vashtek said:


> Nice reapers! Kudos for not just doing what everyone else does and stocking up on wraithlords/ falcons.


Thank you both for the kind words! Since I'm not that experienced yet I try to keep things simple and well done rather than trying out something that most likley would end up looking like crap. At the moment, tabletop standard is good enough for me. 

I hope this force will be fun to play with so no DA/Falcon spam here


----------



## Moriouce

So what have I done the last couple of days? Not much, but since my wife is out of town for the weekend I'll try to have some projects up and finished. My Autarch is on it's way but deserves a post of her own so here are some side projects. 









Craters, Rhino size and Raider size.









Ammo grot, he takes it very serious. 

















I've added shuriken cannon on two of my Eldar tanks. Without removing the TL shuriken catapult I can now choose which weapon I'm gonna use for the comming battle. 

That is it for now. Please C&C!


----------



## Zetronus

I really like these!










*+rep* for inspiration!


----------



## Moriouce

@Zetronus: I'm glad you like them. I'm a bit worried though cause they won't get rigid! It has almost been two days, maybe I had to much water in the paper maché paste. I'll give them one more day and then I'll try to save them by brush PVA glue all over them. 









Ammo grot finished

My Autarch, Dimmira Shadoweye is finished as well. Two days of painting and here is the progress.


























And the finished result.


















I went with the guardian scheme all the way but with greater detail. I then took the paint scheme from my warlocks/farseer for her cape. I'm not 100% happy with the banner and I might redo it sometime in the future. 

Tell me what you all think of her!


----------



## Meldon

She turned out really good, the only thing I can see is that the red parts on the banner may need another 2 layers of red, the white basecoat shines through.. other then that, GJ


----------



## Psydom

Moriouce said:


> @Zetronus: I'm glad you like them. I'm a bit worried though cause they won't get rigid! It has almost been two days, maybe I had to much water in the paper maché paste. I'll give them one more day and then I'll try to save them by brush PVA glue all over them.



I'm loving the craters, what did you use to make them? If it's just paper mache it _will _dry but it can take a hell of a long time! Provided you're not too concerned about shrinkage you can put them under a direct lamp (if you have one) which will give it some heat and speed the process up..

+rep for both the craters and that Ammo Grot! (I know it wasn't much rep but it's all I got!)


----------



## VixusKragov

Moriouce said:


> And the finished result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with the guardian scheme all the way but with greater detail. I then took the paint scheme from my warlocks/farseer for her cape. I'm not 100% happy with the banner and I might redo it sometime in the future.
> 
> Tell me what you all think of her!


Looks great! Besides the banner which was already mentioned above it looks incredible. The detail on the body is great, love the different colors and how well they work together. Can't wait to see more of this :biggrin: +rep


----------



## Moriouce

Meldon said:


> She turned out really good, the only thing I can see is that the red parts on the banner may need another 2 layers of red, the white basecoat shines through.. other then that, GJ


I know. I'll just have to return to her in the future and redo the banner. I'll turn my attention to the boys for the autumn so I guess the banner will have to be a side project when I'm tired of green. 



Psydom said:


> I'm loving the craters, what did you use to make them? If it's just paper mache it _will _dry but it can take a hell of a long time! Provided you're not too concerned about shrinkage you can put them under a direct lamp (if you have one) which will give it some heat and speed the process up..
> 
> +rep for both the craters and that Ammo Grot! (I know it wasn't much rep but it's all I got!)


Thank you for the tips and the rep. I have it now lying on a table in the sunlight. I'll give it a few more days like that. I hope it dries. 

It is made of paper mache with a lot of stuff from my basing and bits boxes. I started by making a heap of paper mache which I then dug out to the crater using a wooden stick. I finished them of by puching the debries inside and outside the crater.



VixusKragov said:


> Looks great! Besides the banner which was already mentioned above it looks incredible. The detail on the body is great, love the different colors and how well they work together. Can't wait to see more of this :biggrin: +rep


I second my own reply on Meldon's post + thanks for the rep! I'll just have to see when I'll return to the Eldars. I have plans for adding War Walkers, Harlequins, Pathfinders and Fire Dragons in a third Wave Serpent. Don't know when and in which order.


----------



## Moriouce

Hello fellow wargamers! 

Here is a WIP pic of my 12-boy-squad I have entered for september. I believe it is Gorkamorka boyz I have gotten my hands on and I treat them as feral boys that have been taken in by my warboss. I guess he kicked the feral boss's green ass. Some of them still wear their fur-clothing an some have begun to take on and paint their armours purple to show their loyalty to the great Bark Squig-grin










Along with these I will try to finish the paintjob on my scratch built trukk, paint my craters wich have finaly dried :yahoo: and convert 11 boyz + 1 nob into an 'ard boy squad. I'm still waiting on some material for that and I'll start with them as soon as my current 12 boy squad is finished. The 'ard boys will be my entry for October. 

Hope you like where i'm going with 'da boyz'


----------



## reavsie

Can't see the pics, is it just me?

Ah. it's working for me now.

Looking good so far, can't wait to see the progress on these. I've got around 2,000 pts of Orks needing painting once I've finished the Eldar.


----------



## Moriouce

reavsie said:


> Can't see the pics, is it just me?
> 
> Ah. it's working for me now.
> 
> Looking good so far, can't wait to see the progress on these. I've got around 2,000 pts of Orks needing painting once I've finished the Eldar.


Great to hear you to have a horde at home  How many points Eldar do you have? 

I've gotten quite far with these boyz. You who have a keen eye might see that there is one more gorkamorka boy in the squad, I found him deep in my box so he replaced one of the ordinary boyz.

















Nob and ordinary boy









Da 'esvoar dags' 









Rest of da boyz

I will now turn my attention to the trukk before finished these off with some chipping, untidying and final high lightning.  

Please C&C and tell me what you think these boyz miss or lack.


----------



## reavsie

Da Boyz are looking good. I really like the dirty/rusty look you have achieved on the weapons and bases.

With that in mind, the choppas and teeth/nails do look rather clean (might just be the pics). Do you think they would benefit from a black/brown wash respectively?

You could also drill the gun barrels for a better look (I'm a fine one to talk, don't think any of my Orks gun barrels are drilled - I expect some ribbing once I get round to them!)

Oh, and on the Eldar front, I've just totted it up and apparently I have 1900 points with another 500 waiting to be built.

Regards,
Reavsie


----------



## Moriouce

I plan to have atleast one more layer of wash over everything before they are done so it is not just the pic that makes the teeth shine white.  Regarding the gunbarrels, I have not drilled any barrels yet. I want to get the boyz I have painted. I might, once I'm finished, drill all barrels off the entire army but at this point it is not a priority. 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Moriouce

Much work has been done while the shutdown lasted. I'll post a great deal of stuff in a few hours when I get back home. Do not miss out on my scratchbuilt big mek with shokk attack gun!


----------



## Moriouce

Now then I'll post everything for a month back so prepare for an extensive post with lots of pics!  

First of is the Trukk and boyz I entered for September.

























I realy enjoyed painting these Gorkamorka boyz. Since they are smaler I guess they have not seen so much fighting yet. 

Then I converted 12 'ard boyz and their nob. Notice that the Nob is an old model that once were armed with a Plasma gun that is now changed to a ordinary slugga. 

















The bosspole is homebuilt from plasticard.

















I began with the nob since I just love this model! I have also given him a small spotlight from the old Deff Dread kit. 

I have since while painting the 'ard boys constructed a scratchbuilt Big Mek with shokk attack gun. This is a project I have realy enjoyed and I promise you all that much more scratch building will come your way here at my workshop. 

















WIPs

























Finished model. There are bitz from the burna/loota-, battlewagon-, SM tactical-, SM rhino-, SM land raider-, old killa kan-, old ork biker- and ork trukk-kit. Quite some bit box you gather in a few years 

More pics of the Big Mek once he is painted up.


----------



## Moriouce

Time for a new update. 

I have finished the 'ard boys and here is the result. 









Since the boys are finished I have also begun painting my big mek. 

























I will finish him meanwhile I paint my Looted Wagon which is my entry for november.


----------



## Moriouce

My looted wagon is almost done! 

















First off I thought the boomgun needed something. 









Well it looked plain and boring so I added this detail with some plasticard and rivets.

















I have done it very dirty to try a more "splash-than-paint" technique with the wash. When have decided if I like it or not I'll highlight it a bit before I call it finished.

I have also made my christmas wish to my wife and it is Orkish! And I am confident that I will transform that one kit into two with the help of this: 








I guess you know what I have wished for christmas. :biggrin:


----------



## Moriouce

More boyz on the go! 









These will be finished before December sets in since I plan on entering my third and final Looted Wagon for the painting challange. Then I have my big mek to finish as well. 

















This is the outcome of novembers Looted Wagon. 

My Waagh has reached a quite formidable strenght for now. Everything acounted for I reach above 2000 points so I do have some space for alteration evan at 2000 points games. What I have is as follows
1 Warboss
1 Big Mek
1 Weird boy
12 Lootas
5 Burnas (2meks +4 more unbuilt)
13 Nobs (1painboy)
57 Sluggas (11'ard boys)
23 Shootas
2 Trukks
1 Battlewagon
3 Looted Wagons
1 Deff Dread

For the near future I will add 1 Burna-Bomba, 1 Dakkajet and one more box of boys. Out of these 6 will be shootas, 1 nob and the last three I might convert to more burnas.

Hope you like it all and please give me some feedback on my latest progress.


----------



## Moriouce

Here is a small update on my latest patch of boyz. More work on the metal part, basing and then washing is required before I call these finished. 









Mob shot









Specials, the banner is from the beastman range. The glyphs read Grim Naz Waaagh! in orkish. 









Experiment leather jackets

I hope to have these finished during this week so I can turn my attention to my third Looted Wagon and decembers challange. 

Tel me what you think of 'da boyz' so far.


----------



## Moriouce

Back again for a new update on my resent progress. 

I finished the boyz and I am most pleased with how the leather turned out. 









More I have begun painting my third looted wagon which I will finish before christmas. I decided to spare the hazard stripes since it feels orky. All I'll do to them is to smoothen them out a bit since they now look kinda dull. 

















Then I bought a pack of random sweets of ebay and inside found Baharroth! He have no place within my army but I just loved the model I just had to paint it. I'll put him up on ebay as soon as he is finished.

















































I kept him simple by spraying him black. Highlight the armour with codex grey (yes I still use the old names) painting all the blue areas with ultramarines blue and the white with skull white. I then washed the whole model in asuremen blue. I then highlighted the armour once again now with ultramarines blue, the blue parts with ice blue and the painted the white areas white again. I had great fun painting him. 

Hope you like what you see and please C&C!


----------



## Moriouce

Time for a quite big update. Since last time I have finished my Looted Wagon, assembled my Christmas gift, chosen what to keep from a big batch of Eldars and drawn out some plans for the near future. 

Now here is my Third Looted Wagon finished. 
















































I think it turned out rather nicely and above all, orky! 

Then on to my christmas gift, a Ork Bomer kit!
















I built it into a Burna-Bommer. Now I also have gotten two old plastic model of a P-47 Thunderbolt and a A-10 Thunderbolt which is still at my brothers. I will take the spare bitz from the bommer kit and convert the P47 into a Dakka-Jet using the jetengines from the A-10.

And from the Eldar batch I have these









Jetbikes, one with Shuriken Cannon. This makes the squad 7 with 2 Shin Cannons. 









One Guardian and 4 Dire Avangers, one exarch with dire sword. I will now be able to split both my DA and my jetbikes if I need more Scoring units. 

Further the batch contained 3 Phoenix Lords. Baharroth which I painted and sold and...









Fuegan and Maugen Ra! 

There will be some paint stripping before I paint these bad boys cause I do not know what kind of eye injury the last painter had. 

After selling what I didn't keep, this Eldar batch cost me 15£. 
That is all for now!


----------



## Hellados

ooooo good choice on the xmas present, I like the LR too, GJ


----------



## Moriouce

Hellados said:


> ooooo good choice on the xmas present, I like the LR too, GJ


I thought so too! I'll try to get my P47 "dakkajet" built during january and paint the Burna-Bommer aswell. 

Regarding the LR there is something I feel is amiss, I just canät put my finger on it. I think I need to photo it together with my other Looted Wagons and se if I can spot it.


----------



## Moriouce

Here is my two looted LRs next to each other. As I stated above I feel there is something missing on my latest, the one on the right, all pics.









































What do you think?


----------



## Hellados

Well the most obvious difference (to me) is that the older one has red on it and the new one has black and yellow stripes on it. Which colour theory will tell you is a big difference (specially the stripes)


----------



## Moriouce

Hellados said:


> Well the most obvious difference (to me) is that the older one has red on it and the new one has black and yellow stripes on it. Which colour theory will tell you is a big difference (specially the stripes)


Hehehe, well the different colours ain't news to me, beside I doubt Orks gives "colour theory" a thought when they paint their vehicles. I'll try to paint the black outside the hazard stripes red instead to make it more uniform with the first. Still there is something.


----------



## Hellados

tbh mate I said it as a matter of fact, not a matter to change 

Love the tanks!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Cracking tanks makes me wanna convert my landraider! i like the banner bits and the writing great touch blindingly obvious but i personally have never thought of it! ork boys need them last bits like you said and if you can be arse the gun barrels  i gotsa get my ass in gear over here...


----------



## zxyogi

Nicely done looted vehicles! Your Orks are well and truly colour blind! Lol! Keep them coming!


----------



## Moriouce

Hellados said:


> tbh mate I said it as a matter of fact, not a matter to change
> 
> Love the tanks!


I figured :wink: Thanks! 



Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Cracking tanks makes me wanna convert my landraider! i like the banner bits and the writing great touch blindingly obvious but i personally have never thought of it! ork boys need them last bits like you said and if you can be arse the gun barrels  i gotsa get my ass in gear over here...


I came across the writing idea after finisheing my Wave Serpent "Deeds of greater devotion" and thought why you never see any ork writing when there is a glyph alphabet in the codex. I'm thinking of adding more writing to other stuff in the near future. Glad you like the tanks!



zxyogi said:


> Nicely done looted vehicles! Your Orks are well and truly colour blind! Lol! Keep them coming!


Thank you very much!  Next ones out are my Burna-bommer and I will start scratch building on my Dakkajet. 

Stay tuned for more from the workshop!


----------



## wingazzwarlord

your vehicles are excellent . have some rep


----------



## Moriouce

Thank you Wingazzwarlord for the rep!

Today I have done some painting on my Big Mek with SAG. I'm still not quite done with him but for now I'm pleased with him. I'm gonna return to him after the construction and painting of my dakkajet which I will start tomorrow.


































If anyone have any tips on how to paint the reflections from the reaktor, you would have my gratitude since it is the part I'm least pleased with.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

The reflections is looking good, If you want it brighter increase the are your are painting red then pull some orange onto the nearer parts but not too much you could almost go white at the very edges of the actual reactor. Very nice mini +rep


----------



## Viscount Vash

I always love a good Orky gubbinz filled plog.

Landraiders! Awesome fun love them.

Saw you were looking at Ork writing, have you seen the full set of Phonetic Glyphs?

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3079&highlight=glyph+dictionary


----------



## Moriouce

Viscount Vash said:


> I always love a good Orky gubbinz filled plog.
> 
> Landraiders! Awesome fun love them.
> 
> Saw you were looking at Ork writing, have you seen the full set of Phonetic Glyphs?
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3079&highlight=glyph+dictionary


Thanks once again Vash! I had a look at the link and from what I can see they are pretty much from the Codex. 

Now on to some WIP pics of my dakkajet. 

















These are how I'm thinking on putting it together. 









And here the work has begun with cutting and dry fitting it together. 

There will be one more pair of shootas as well as more detail and plating. The pilot is also in a non existent form for the moment. 
More pics will come after the weekend.


----------



## Moriouce

More work done today and here is where my Dakkajet is at the moment. 


















Next step will be the engines and cockpit. After that it is GS time to fill all the gaps.


----------



## Moriouce

Not very much have passed the workshop lately cause the arrival of my firstborn. She will be my #1 project for the months to come so I have put all planed expansions to my forces on ice. 

Today I've done an inventory off my unfinished projects and unpainted models. These are as followed in order off priority;
Scratchbuilt Dakka-Jet (assembly and paint)
Burna-Bommer (paint)
Maugen Ra (paint)
Fuegan (paint)
Farseer (paint)
2 Warlocks (paint)
4 Dire Avangers (paint)
1 Guardian (paint)
2 Guardian Jetbikes (paint)
6 slugga boys (paint)
2 Burnas (assembly and paint)

After this all that I own is painted to a tabletop standard except some basing. But before this I will not allow myself to buy anything new. Well maybe the Codex Eldar when it arrives. And maybe some Eldar fliers... And maybe... 

We'll just have to wait and see what the new edition Eldar can do to my plans  I'll still keep a close eye on others work here at heresy and keep up in the general discussions. 

C y'all!


----------



## Moriouce

Hello fellow Warhammers! 

To celebrate the arrival of the new codex Eldar I have painted my Maugen Ra. I wanted him to look grim and bloodstaind from all the battles he have fought through the ages and I think I got quite a good feel to him. What do you think?





I began with spraying him black and paint all the 'bone' and metal parts. I proceded with two heavy layers of baal red wash and a light layer of agrax earthshade and then highlighted the bone back with bleeched bone and deneb stone. Last I painted all the details, stones, cloth and highlighted the black with codex grey. 

Great to be back at the brush!


----------



## dthwish09

Cheers! Those Eldar look great! Really nice basing too.


----------



## Meldon

Those are looking great! You are just getting better and better 

Now you just have to pick up and paint some fantasy models to so I have someone to play against.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Nice work so far man. I like the Orks especially. They have a very Orky feel to them.


----------



## Chaosftw

Digging the Orks. Really like your conversions thus far. Keep it up!

+rep


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Cool stuff, cool conversions!
Great job on the Eldar too!
Looking forward to seeing the updates!


----------



## Moriouce

dthwish09 said:


> Cheers! Those Eldar look great! Really nice basing too.


Thank you very much! I find basing great fun since you can customize it in every thinkable way. 



Meldon said:


> Those are looking great! You are just getting better and better
> 
> Now you just have to pick up and paint some fantasy models to so I have someone to play against.


Well fantasy is far away on the horizon. First I wish your Ultramarines may clash with my Eldar now when the new codex has arrived. 



SwedeMarine said:


> Nice work so far man. I like the Orks especially. They have a very Orky feel to them.


Orks are great! Just love working with them and the challange they provide in getting that orky feel. 



Chaosftw said:


> Digging the Orks. Really like your conversions thus far. Keep it up!
> 
> +rep


Converting is what I find most fun and exciting while working with my Orks. Thanks for the +rep. 



Dusty's Corner said:


> Cool stuff, cool conversions!
> Great job on the Eldar too!
> Looking forward to seeing the updates!


Thank you too! While converting is the soul of my Ork collection, the painting is the heart of my Eldar. I like the contrast these two armies provide to my hobby.


----------



## Moriouce

Small update this time and no paint or converting but this;



I have produced a number of psychic markers. Since the new Codex and the shitload of psychic powers I'll be putting out each turn with my Eldars I figured I needed something to help me keep track of them all. So I made white for what my Seers and Warlocks have, blue for blessings and red for maledictions. Still there is only markers for the Codex diciplines since I want to learn them first for my Farseers before I try to add the BRB powers as well. 

Sitting on my desk right now is two Warlocks, two Jetbikes and one Farseer which is crying out to me; "paint us!!"

Other than that I have begun to develop my own strategic boardgame. The first draft of the rules are finished and a prototype of the game is being produced. I hope to start play testing it soon. You can think of it as a fusion of Risk and The Settlers from Catan.


----------



## Jacobite

Thats a beautiful purple you have got going on with those Eldar, whats the method if you don't mind me asking?

That is one of the nicest paint jobs I've seen on Ra in quite some time as well.


----------



## Moriouce

Jacobite said:


> Thats a beautiful purple you have got going on with those Eldar, whats the method if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> That is one of the nicest paint jobs I've seen on Ra in quite some time as well.


I guess it is the purple on my seers robes and clothing youre asking about? It is made with a layer of Liche Purple which I then wash with Leviathan Purple. Then on the ridges a new layer of Liche Purple and then highlight wish a mix of Liche Purple and Skull White.

I'm very happy how Mr Ra turned out! Thank you for that as well!


----------



## Moriouce

Not very much have come to pass in the workshop lately. I have had a game 'gainst Meldons ultrasmurfs which ended in Eldar Victory. Late game objective grabbing with my jetbikes made the day. Sorry to say I forgot my camera so I found no use of writing a batrep afterwards. 

Status for now;

Ork: Uploaded a showcase but have still to take new pics to post. No new converting or painting. 

Eldar: Uploaded a showcase but have still to take new pics to post. Only a little painting on two jetbikes, second farseer and two more warlocks. Once these are finished I'll post pics of the wip and finished result. 

I hope to have a day soon when I can have a lot of basing done cause much of my units are done, but need to be based and I do want them to be 100% finished before I post pics for the showcases. 

Now I did have the chance of expanding my boyz to reach my goal but I neglected the oppertunity which now bugs me. Well second hand boyz are fairly common. But now there is 4 Dark reapers that I might lay my hands on from an auktion site. Old school but that is fine, I just hope they stay at a decent price.


----------



## Moriouce

After o looong time with nothing done in the hobby area I have finaly put together my Dakkajet. Still some tiding up to do and the canopy will be glued on once it has been painted. 






I got the Burna-Bommer in just for size comparison and to show off it's base. Hope you like it!


----------



## Saintspirit

Heh, I thought at first that you had finished painting it. :shok:
Luckily, as you said, you had only glued it together... Looks very nice!


----------



## Moriouce

No new painting or modelling but the first game of the year. My Altansar Eldar clashed with Meldons Ultrmarines and Tau Allies among the ruins of an abandoned imperial city. Dawn of War, Big Guns Never Tire and 1600 points. 

It started well for the Eldar when they wrecked both rhinos which left the Ultramarines to struggle on foot. Turn two continued in favor of the Eldar. Missfortune and the combined firepower from three grav-tanks and the Dark Reapers reduced ten Terminators to 6. The rest along with a Chaplain, the warlord, would hide out of sight for the remainder of the battle. 

Turn three and four saw the Ultramarines allies wreck two Wave Serpents and the Predator cut down my seercouncil of three Warlocks. My warlord made use of his trait and split fire with his squad of Guardians. The bright lance wrecked the Predator and those who were in range shoot at some Fire Warriors. On turn three the Windriders came in from reserves. 


At the end of turn four the Dire Avangers who had got out of their wrecked Serpents advanced forth under cover of Reaper fire.


On the left flank the Falcon joined to give cover and support to the Guardians who held an objective. The Jetbikes had zoomed around and headed towards the remaining Ultramarines. 


The Guardians under Lorpan slew the last Fire Warrior that hug cover in the ruins but all in vain.


Turn five continued with losses on both sides. The Falcon where immobileized and the remainder of the Terminators charged the Windriders. The Chaplain and one Terminator fell to overwatch and one died in close combat leaving only one. Only three Windriders remaind out of seven. 

The game continued to turn six where the Windriders regrouped and took an objective. The Tau commander along with his bodyguard finaly succumbed to starswarm missles and shurikens. The third objective where whiped clean from Ultramarines by the Dire Avangers but who where to far away to control it. 

The game ended 9-0 to Altansar. Two objectives, Slay the Warlord, First Blood and one Heavy support destroyed.


----------



## Moriouce

Tonight I have put together two burnas from bits I had laying around. That makes them 5. 



Nothing bigger has occured.


----------



## Meldon

Are you going to use those two for our Kill Team games..??


----------



## morfangdakka

Love the burna boyz. They are great to play body guard for the boss or big mek.


----------



## Moriouce

morfangdakka said:


> Love the burna boyz. They are great to play body guard for the boss or big mek.



I havn't thought about them as bodyguard until now. I'm planing of having twelve in a looted wagon for some flaming fun. 



Meldon said:


> Are you going to use those two for our Kill Team games..??



No, not these two.


----------



## morfangdakka

Moriouce said:


> I havn't thought about them as bodyguard until now. I'm planing of having twelve in a looted wagon for some flaming fun.


Burna boyz in a looted wagon usually equals fire magnet at least in my experience. They are more survivable in a battlewagon. I started using them as body guard by accident when i wanted to us my burna boyz but since they have no access to Nobs I put them with my warboss or Big mek with a KFF as a body guard and man are they good at it. They are also good at protecting rear objectives as my friends BLack templar drop pod army found out. My 8 burna boyz killed 15 of his marines and ran off another 5 including the emporers champion.


----------



## Moriouce

morfangdakka said:


> Burna boyz in a looted wagon usually equals fire magnet at least in my experience. They are more survivable in a battlewagon. I started using them as body guard by accident when i wanted to us my burna boyz but since they have no access to Nobs I put them with my warboss or Big mek with a KFF as a body guard and man are they good at it. They are also good at protecting rear objectives as my friends BLack templar drop pod army found out. My 8 burna boyz killed 15 of his marines and ran off another 5 including the emporers champion.



I'll need to remember that! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Moriouce

Two more Dakkiaks on their way. They where once Minderz back in 95 or so. 




I just love banners and even though there is no rules for banners more then Bosspoles I like them. Remember those colourfull bannerpacked armies of 2nd edition? The banner bearer has even looted a SM storm bolter!


----------



## Iraqiel

Very Orky, nice. Looking forward to seeing them painted, plus, that batrep was nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Moriouce

A steady progress! Highlightning and detailing to go. And the banner ofcause!


----------



## Moriouce

The two latest Dakkiaks are finished! 




See them in their squad at my showcase and please say what you think of them.


----------



## Moriouce

Realising I'm way behind in basing that is where I'll put my effort in the weeks to come. So many painted models on plain, black bases.

Today I have done 10 Dire Avangers, 4 more to go. Further I have 15 guardians, two flying bases, 13 lootas, 20 or so boyz, 5 burnas with 2 meks and 9 Nobz. I'm sure I have forgotten something. Well, no more new purchases before everything I got is based and painted! 

When it all is done I'll post army shots for my showcases. Maybe I'll post army shots here in the days to come just to show how far I have come since the last ones.


----------



## Moriouce

Iraqiel said:


> Very Orky, nice. Looking forward to seeing them painted, plus, that batrep was nice, thanks for sharing!



I almost forgot. Thank you! They are as you might have seen finished. Have you poped by my showcase recently? 

That battle was truly Epic! I'll be posting new batreps whenever I remember to photo my games.


----------



## Moriouce

The basing is fast underway and meanwhile I try to get hold off what I acctualy have! 

Going through some old boxes my brother left when he moved many years ago I found enough 2nd ed boyz to finish my squads! After some converting this is what I ended up with. 


Burnas


Shootas


Sluggas, those blue-red-yellow gitz in the front is painted by myself 20 years or so ago. Glad to see one have evolved. 

Well after basing, these are going to get painted. Now I have my full 30 boys squads of both sluggas/Shootas and 7 burnas.


----------



## Meldon

Moriouce said:


> I almost forgot. Thank you! They are as you might have seen finished. Have you poped by my showcase recently?
> 
> That battle was truly Epic! I'll be posting new batreps whenever I remember to photo my games.


Yeah, epic if you where on the wining side..


----------



## SwedeMarine

Havent seen those models in years glas to see someone planning on giving them some love.


----------



## Moriouce

Meldon said:


> Yeah, epic if you where on the wining side..


You know I would admit an epic defeat. 



SwedeMarine said:


> Havent seen those models in years glas to see someone planning on giving them some love.


Yeah, they will get all the love an Ork deserves.


----------



## Moriouce

A new army shot of my while Waagh! I realised when I had packed down and upplades the pic that I forgot my Gretchins. 


The majority is painted and mostbis also based. When everything I got is painted and based I'll take a new army shot and post it at the showcase. The same goes for my Eldar.


----------



## Moriouce

I have taken a detour in my basing duty. When I once upon a time "finished" my guardians I where not happy with them. I still ain't so I decided to have them redone as I base them. 





The first pic is where I finished them last time and the second is after a heavy wash of Leviathan Purple and a new layer of Screaming Pink on the elevated areas. I have also painted all textile in a darker purple. Still much tidying up to do. I'll give the helm a wash and a new layer of white on the faceplate to make it smoother. The catapults will also se a wash and tidying of then grey. Then comes highlightning and basing. Phuu!


----------



## Iraqiel

It's a definite improvement, the entire model just blends together so much more nicely now, across the entire squad!


----------



## Moriouce

Iraqiel said:


> It's a definite improvement, the entire model just blends together so much more nicely now, across the entire squad!



Thanks man! Yes, I am most please with their development. I'll work more on them Sunday. Hope you pop by for an update then.


----------



## Jacobite

Nice work, washing always pulls the colors together something cronic. Nice to see some Eldar on the boards.


----------



## Moriouce

Jacobite said:


> Nice work, washing always pulls the colors together something cronic. Nice to see some Eldar on the boards.


Thank you! 

It is quite intresting to see how one has evolved as a painter when you go back to one of your first model and know just what you need to do and how to do it. That is hobby satisfaction! :victory:


----------



## Moriouce

Nothing new on my Guardians but instead this! 


A 5$ Avatar. He is missing hos left hand and hos plume of hair. I'm planing to sculpt flames to replace both. This, however, got to wait until basing duty is done. Sometimes may that is.


----------



## Moriouce

Here is how far I got with the Guardians today. 


Finished the last couple of bases and put a new layer of white on their faces. Now tomorrow I'm gonna tidy the helmets and catapults. A few more stones to paint aswell. Then theybare finished!


----------



## Moriouce

My guardians are finaly finished and are displayed at my showcase. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/army.php?do=viewarmy&army_id=838


Now on to their HW-platform and the four last DA of the Undying Strife Shrine. When they are finished I'll jump right at my Avatar!


----------



## Iraqiel

I do love the satisfied feeling of coming back to finish a long-anticipated squad. Hope you are feeling it too!


----------



## Moriouce

Four more DA are finished! 



Now it is time to get started on my Avatar. Sculpting flames and a while new right elbow will make hos pose quite different from what we are used to.


----------



## Saintspirit

Looking nice! I particularly like that HW-platform. Will be nice to see that avatar take form (not that I like that model that much, but that is hardly your fault).


----------



## Moriouce

Avatar time! This is what I have done so far. 


I removed his mane altogether and has fixed his right arm in a new position. From the lump of GS I will build him a new elbow and reconstruct an armour panel for his lower arm. 

Now I'm gonna sculpt his left hand around a head, an enemy that he holds in fiery triumph. What race should I choose? 


C:SM, Ork or SM? 

Stay tuned!


----------



## Iraqiel

I vote CSM, unless you can get your hands on a Necron Skull or you have a regular opponent who plays one of these three.


----------



## Moriouce

CSM it is! I plan to paint it in a Slaaneshi scheme. 
Here is how far I got today. 

 Elbow, lower arm panel and...
 ...the hand holding the head. 

Now he is far from finished since I plan to add quite some flames, mostly from his hand holding the CSM head but also from the Avatars helm and sword. 

This is my first time sculpting in GS so please tell me what you realy think of it.


----------



## Iraqiel

Hey nice job! I've been 'sculpting' with green stuff for years now and I'm not that good!

grumble grumble... I'm really not.


----------



## Moriouce

Iraqiel said:


> Hey nice job! I've been 'sculpting' with green stuff for years now and I'm not that good!
> 
> grumble grumble... I'm really not.



Thanks man! 

Now I wait for a quiet time to finish his fiery glory. 

Don't give it up! Practice makes perfect. I worked almost 1 hour with the hand alone and planed and tested for a few days prior.

I went with the CSM since I can paint it slaaneshi. I didn't want SM cause they are my potential ally. Ork was an possebility but then I just fell for the idea off the Avatar holding the helm by the horn.


----------



## Moriouce

Now my Avatar is lit in flames. 




I will leave him for a bit now and return later and see if I'm finished with him or if there is anything else I want for him. 

Hope you like him!


----------



## Haskanael

I love what you're doing with that avatar o-o some good greenstuffing there


----------



## Saintspirit

This is just getting better and better. You have made it several times greater than the original figurine.


----------



## Moriouce

Haskanael said:


> I love what you're doing with that avatar o-o some good greenstuffing there






Saintspirit said:


> This is just getting better and better. You have made it several times greater than the original figurine.



Thanks alot! Both of you! I returned sooner than thought cause I felt it was out of balance. 


A flame from his right helm-ornament and I think it did the job. I also added a few small fires to the base itself. I remember this pictures in the 2nd ed rulebook with the Avatar setting everything around him ablaze. Now I will let him dry once again and then there is just some Gore to the CSM neck that is needed. As long as someone don't point something out ofcause.


----------



## Moriouce

Now the Avatar is finished and you may see him in the thread, Monthly Conversion Deathmatch. What I have done since lat time is that I have added larger flames from the base behind him and added detail to his other flames from the back but they are still less detailed from the back. 

Tomorrow I will begin painting him and you will have a new pic when the first layers of paint has dried. 

I am planing of painting him mostly in bronze with a heavy wash of red to brun out some glow across the model. Then the recesses I will paint in brighter orange and yellow to give the impression that he is glowing from within. Runes I might do in wraithbone white or as the are glowing through in orange and yellow. Havn't decided yet.


----------



## Moriouce

And here he is after the first painting session! 


I'll undertake some drybrushing of the bronze tomorrow and have another session with the flames. Then recesses and details. Base last.


----------



## Moriouce

A new session of painting. 

I've worked with yellows to bring forth some glow to him. And I've drybrushing hin with Dwarven Bronze.


----------



## SwedeMarine

looks very promising. Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Moriouce

SwedeMarine said:


> looks very promising. Cant wait to see the finished product.



Thank man! Here is the recent progress. 


I've decided I'll go with glowing runes on the sword. Other than that I have based the CSM helm and I'll begin to add to the details. Purple ribons, bone runes on his armour and blue spiritstones.


----------



## Moriouce

Whohoo! He is finished! 


Together with two WIP warlocks and a farseer, also WIP.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Looks great. I was a bit skeptical about the glowing effect at first but its turned our quite nicely


----------



## Moriouce

SwedeMarine said:


> Looks great. I was a bit skeptical about the glowing effect at first but its turned our quite nicely



Thanks Swedmarine! I quite like it myself. 

Today I have managed to finish five models I have had half done for I don't know how long. Two jetbikes, two warlocks and one farseer. Here is a pic of the seers. 



The jetbikes can be seen at my showcase. 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/army.php?do=viewarmy&army_id=838

This mean I don't have any more Eldars to paint, which brings me to finaly take a army shot of a fully painted force! That is 1944p WYSIWYG with no further optional upgrades. 

It also means I can turn my focus back to the Orks just in time for the new dex! I am so very happy right now!


----------



## Moriouce

It is Waaagh-time! A new dex is inbound and I will begin to celebrate early with finishing my Nobz. 

They all need some wash, details, highlightning and basing, puhh! Gonna be great however! 

Then I have 2 jets, 5 burnas that need their paint done and 'lotz' of boyz.

Remember to take a look at my Eldar Showcase for armyshots of my Warhost!
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/army.php?do=viewarmy&army_id=838


----------



## Saintspirit

Pink-coloured Orks? Now what clan do they belong to?


----------



## SwedeMarine

Princess tårt gänget? eller Klanen. 

Only thing i can think of thats typically swedish and pink and green.


----------



## Saintspirit

Hmm, dunno about that, princess cake isn't exactly that pink I think - more like just green. But how about Nasty Princesses?


----------



## Moriouce

SwedeMarine said:


> Princess tårt gänget? eller Klanen.
> 
> Only thing i can think of thats typically swedish and pink and green.





Saintspirit said:


> Hmm, dunno about that, princess cake isn't exactly that pink I think - more like just green. But how about Nasty Princesses?



Here in sweden there is as much green as pink Princess Cakes, I think is has to do with observance of equality between the sexes. But if you would like to know more about my colour scheme, visit my showcase. I have just updated the fluff to explain it. :biggrin:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Moriouce said:


> Here in sweden there is as much green as pink Princess Cakes, I think is has to do with observance of equality between the sexes. But if you would like to know more about my colour scheme, visit my showcase. I have just updated the fluff to explain it. :biggrin:


Also noticing your Plog has been taken over by 3 of the 4 swedes on Heresy. (including yourself :so_happy


----------



## Moriouce

SwedeMarine said:


> Also noticing your Plog has been taken over by 3 of the 4 swedes on Heresy. (including yourself :so_happy



Haha! That is correct! But I know of atleast 3 more, which makes us 6 swedes on Heresy. I guess there is more! 

In which cities do you live? @SwedeMarine @Saintspirit


----------



## SwedeMarine

Moriouce said:


> Haha! That is correct! But I know of atleast 3 more, which makes us 6 swedes on Heresy. I guess there is more!
> 
> In which cities do you live? @SwedeMarine @Saintspirit


Well. I currently live in sunny Miami Florida. But im originally from a little town called Laxne. Maybe 30-45 minutes from Stockholm. Very likely ill be moving back there soon however. Most of my family is still there as well. Plus my family has a few summer houses scattered about, two on Gotland and one up north on an island called Agön.


----------



## Saintspirit

I live in Sodermalm, in Stockholm. Though I won't be very much in-town during this summer, I think...


----------



## Moriouce

Nice to know though. I live in Borås for the time being. 

Back to the Hobby! My Nobz have not seen any paint yet cause I got the impulse to sew my 15-month-old daughter a medieval dress. Soon finished though! At the end of the weekend I hope to have some Nobz up again.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Moriouce said:


> My Nobz have not seen any paint yet cause I got the impulse to sew my 15-month-old daughter a medieval dress. Soon finished though!


is the dress Green and Pink? :laugh:


----------



## Moriouce

SwedeMarine said:


> is the dress Green and Pink? :laugh:



Haha! No, no drag-ork-dress here.


----------



## Meldon

When are you going to field them against me then..?? Or are they to afraid to come out and play..?


----------



## Moriouce

Meldon said:


> When are you going to field them against me then..?? Or are they to afraid to come out and play..?



Just name your date! Waaagh!

Now i is incredible what a primed base and some wash can do. 

Now there is not gonna be more done to these this weekend but we'll se by the end of next week. C&C is always welcome!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Moriouce said:


> Haha! No, no drag-ork-dress here.


Although that ives me an idea. and i know just the person who would be able to pull that off. @Ring Master "Honka"


----------



## Moriouce

SwedeMarine said:


> Although that ives me an idea. and i know just the person who would be able to pull that off. @Ring Master "Honka"



The idea has already crossed my mind aswell and I'm gathering my thoughts for a Madboy squad. One in pink dress and blond locks ofcause!


----------



## Moriouce

My Nobz are well under way, just 2 more bases and some highlightning to do. Hopefully, that gets done tonight. 

In the meanwhile I did finish mu daughters dress and thought I would show it here, just for fun. 



When my Nobz are done I'll be doing my fliers which has waited far to long!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Nice dress but i have to admit that i imagined a burly Nob squeezing into it and it made me laugh uncontrollably.


----------



## Moriouce

You just have to wait for my dressed up ork.


----------



## Moriouce

My Nobz are done! Some pics here and the squad all together in my showcase. Next on to my Burna-Bommer!





C&C more than welcome!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

Moriouce said:


> The idea has already crossed my mind aswell and I'm gathering my thoughts for a Madboy squad. One in pink dress and blond locks ofcause!


with Skipping ropes, lollypops, flowers and unicorns. Exactly how my bedroom is painted :grin:


----------



## Moriouce

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> with Skipping ropes, lollypops, flowers and unicorns. Exactly how my bedroom is painted :grin:



I think I'm gonna use a little more diversity to my mob. But the skippingrope and Unicorn is a nice touch!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

Moriouce said:


> I think I'm gonna use a little more diversity to my mob. But the skippingrope and Unicorn is a nice touch!



Glad my girly side could help


----------



## SwedeMarine

lollypops would make good count as Choppas.


----------



## Moriouce

SwedeMarine said:


> lollypops would make good count as Choppas.



Big lollychoppas!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Moriouce said:


> Big lollychoppas!


The kind you win at amusement parks. The ridiculously big ones


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

Moriouce said:


> Big lollychoppas!


Sugar free lollychoppas for the diabetic orks


----------



## Moriouce

Well my meks are back with yet another scrapheap construction. This time a pair of 'kaput' bikes are being konverted to one 'no-kaput' rokkit-trakk.

Here is what they started with...


...and here is how far they got tonight. Something is needed to acctualy hold the stuff together but this is the main construct. When this is finished I'm gonna build a chassis around it. Some sort of hull is needed when, not if, you hit something or one. Might even protect from incomming fire aswell.


----------



## Moriouce

Finaly I have taken the time to sit down with Da Firemoth (burnabommer). 


Made some flames to the front. Think they turned out OK. Next thing will be some details to glyphs, exhauste, engine, weapons, crew etc. Still, I love this kit!


----------



## Saintspirit

Damn, that Burnabommer sure is hot (get it?)! No, but really, I really like painting flames by freehand on models. It looks great really often, I have noticed.


----------



## Moriouce

Saintspirit said:


> Damn, that Burnabommer sure is hot (get it?)! No, but really, I really like painting flames by freehand on models. It looks great really often, I have noticed.



Yeah, smoking hot! Flames are a real treat to paint that is easy and gives a great look to a model. Thanks!


----------



## Moriouce

Oohh Slaanesh you bitch!! She has lured me away from the sanctuary of the Craftworld. I am now in possesion of a small number of Slaanesh CSM bitz and I'll pick up some more in the near future. Now this is my question to all you true heretics out there. How would you equip a five man squad of Slaaneshi choosen? I don't own a copy of Codex CSM so I have no idea!


----------



## Tugger

sonic blasters and blastmaster ah yea.


----------



## Moriouce

Tugger said:


> sonic blasters and blastmaster ah yea.



What you say is screw the Chosen and go for Noise Marines instead? Got that but I realy want Slaaneshi Chosen. And chosen can't take since weaposbs if I am correct?


----------



## Iraqiel

Sadly not. Why don't you make the most of that lovely plus 1 initiative and equip them all with dual lightning claws and meltabombs for a frightening close combat punch?


----------



## Tugger

Moriouce said:


> What you say is screw the Chosen and go for Noise Marines instead? Got that but I realy want Slaaneshi Chosen. And chosen can't take since weaposbs if I am correct?


Oh my bad. Misread and didnt see chosen in there. Although, you could give a bunch of em some plasma guns and wreck some stuff


----------



## Moriouce

So a champ with plasma pistol and LClaw, three dual LClaws and one with plasmagun? How does that sound? Does any of the Icons add anything to the squad?


----------



## SwedeMarine

Moriouce said:


> So a champ with plasma pistol and LClaw, three dual LClaws and one with plasmagun? How does that sound? Does any of the Icons add anything to the squad?


Id drop the single Lightning claw mate. Youre better off with a Power sword and you will be able to get the extra attack for 2 weapons. Other than that it sounds viable. Can you at least keep the bolt pistols on them?


----------



## Moriouce

Great, thanks! I'll be looking for some lightning claws from the Warp talons set since I believe they be a better match on chosen than any other LCs out there.


----------



## Moriouce

New session done on the Firemoth. 

Engine and weapons has got their first coat, aswell as the crew's skin.


----------



## Moriouce

Base is done except the barbed wire. Washes and detailing to do on the craft.


----------



## Tha Tall One

While I really like the flames on the plane, I find it hard to image Orks painting them on so carefuly. Have you thought of roughing up the paintjob a bit? Looks still cool though.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Looks great bud! Is that bark for the basing?


----------



## Iraqiel

Mate, that ork plane is golden. Good work!



SwedeMarine said:


> Id drop the single Lightning claw mate. Youre better off with a Power sword and you will be able to get the extra attack for 2 weapons.


Good advice here, specialist weapon really means double or nothing to make it worth the benefits.



Moriouce said:


> Does any of the Icons add anything to the squad?


Yes, I have enjoyed the benefits of the icon of vengence and veterans of the long war, but then it starts to be very costly indeed and the benefits probably depend on what army you face routinely.


----------



## Moriouce

Big thanks for the comments everyone!



Tha Tall One said:


> While I really like the flames on the plane, I find it hard to image Orks painting them on so carefuly. Have you thought of roughing up the paintjob a bit? Looks still cool though.


If you would be allowed a closer look you would know the meaning of rough paintjob. Just when watching from a distance that alla the 'errors' disapear. 



SwedeMarine said:


> Looks great bud! Is that bark for the basing?


Yes it is bark I have used. Like the way it looks like eroded, layered rocks. 



Iraqiel said:


> Mate, that ork plane is golden. Good work!
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Good advice here, specialist weapon really means double or nothing to make it worth the benefits.
> 
> Yes, I have enjoyed the benefits of the icon of vengence and veterans of the long war, but then it starts to be very costly indeed and the benefits probably depend on what army you face routinely.


Thanks again! I might do one as a iconbearer and then choose from time to time which icon it is.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Moriouce said:


> Yes it is bark I have used. Like the way it looks like eroded, layered rocks.


Thought so. Damn i wish i lived near a Pine forest. endless supply of the stuff and it looks great


----------



## Moriouce

I will soon start a second Plog. Since I have been cought by the everchanging tides and flows if the warp and bought some chaos stuff I will keep them in a separate log. My Eldar wish not to be in the same plog as any chaos scum. This will not be a new army, only side projects that I will sell as soon as they are finished.

When my first models of chaos begins to take form I'll start 'Moriouce's Warpsmithy'. Keep your eyes open!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Moriouce said:


> When my first models of chaos begins to take form I'll start 'Moriouce's Warpsmithy'. Keep your eyes open!


Done!


----------



## Moriouce

My burnabomber has reached my level of table top painting. 


Now of to these guys.


The 10 last sluggas. And I can't wait to give the old school models a bit of TLC they deserves.


----------



## Moriouce

It's a Grots life. I went through my boxes and I have 27 Grots, all except one are 2nd ed. 

I'll convert my broken 2nd ed weirdboy into a Runtherder. Some sheap back field objective holders can't go wrong ehh?


----------



## Moriouce

I have taken a small paus from the Warpsmithy and ended up in my Workshop. Here I have based the 10 last sluggas and built the 8th burna.

And he has a banner!


----------



## Moriouce

The first colours on my ten last Slugga boyz. 

Since it is the old 2ed boyz I'll give them a uniform look like they used to have.


----------



## Moriouce

News from the workshop! My last Slugga boyz are finished.

I'll have a photo off all 30 up tomorrow. Then on to the next squad to be finished. 

My eight burna boyz in different stages of completion. 

My back log now consist of 7 shoota boyz and one dakkajet. I know, I know, you cease to excist if you don't have a back log but I'll promise you I won't let that happen! I can always deside to keep my 27 Gretchins and I'm on the verge of some new purchases. 

Happy wargaming everyone!


----------



## Moriouce

My backlog just grew with 4 jetbikes (one willbe converted to a jetseer), 1 nob and a batch of boyz (havn't counters them yet).


----------



## Moriouce

I began working on a jetseer today. I use a Shinning Spear and have added a DA sword, a GS cloak and some stuff to the bike itself. Hope you like it this far.


----------



## Moriouce

New projects are popping up from all over the place. Some nights ago I assembled 5 storm boys and began a nob to lead them. 

This is what he looked like and... 


...this is what he looks like right now. I'll add some GS between his back and the rokkitpack. For the moment it looks like the two straps from the shoulders are the only thing holding him to it. Maybe the rokkit looks a bit to big but hey, he is an ork and orks have never heard 'enough is enough'. And if they have they have taken it as a sign of weakness cause 'might makes right'.

I think he will turn out allright but please tell me what you think of him!


----------



## Saintspirit

I like the boss nob, although I'm more looking forward to seeing how it will look when fully completed. I'm personally not very much for big choppas (prefer klaws), but hey, to each their own, right?


----------



## Moriouce

Saintspirit said:


> I like the boss nob, although I'm more looking forward to seeing how it will look when fully completed. I'm personally not very much for big choppas (prefer klaws), but hey, to each their own, right?



Yeah I prefer klaws myself but I think I only gonna use the storm boyz in casual games and I wanted something different.


----------



## Moriouce

A small update on my jetseer. I have begun painting him since he is finished as modeling goes. 


I'm still figuring out his colour scheme on his armour, right now I'm thinking to go with bone and black to give him contrast agains hos black jetbike. His cape will be the traditional Dark purple and the jetbike only needs some highlights and details aswell as the Rune of Altansar. 

What do you think of him so far?


----------



## cirs85

I dig the lines on the bike! great job.


----------



## Iraqiel

Looking purple and patrician, I'm looking forward to your next update on him!


----------



## Moriouce

I have finaly settled for a paint scheme for my Jetseer. 

He'll stand out quite a bit in the army but I realy like the contrast between the armour and the jetbike. 

And the next generation of gamer has taken her first brush strokes. 

Tyra, 2 years has settled for yellow it seems.


----------



## Nordicus

Nice one on that Jetseer - You don't see many bone-coloured Eldar around! The paint on the bike seems a bit thick though? You can see a print of your finger near the top of it, near the Jetseer ;D

Your daughter is obviously painting a Imperial Fist.


----------



## Meldon

The army is coming along nicely it seems


----------



## Moriouce

@Nordicus Yes I noticed the print and corrected it. Thanks! @Meldon slow and steady but it is still a progress. 

A new update on te farseer. Some more highlightning and some freehand runes and he should be finished.


----------



## Moriouce

And some freehand on the Jetseer. 





Hope you like it!


----------



## Saintspirit

I do like it indeed. Very nice freehand, I think.


----------



## Moriouce

The finished Jetseer is now on display at my showcase.


----------



## Moriouce

And on to my first Fire Prism.


----------



## Moriouce

Fire Prism in it's current state. 

Highlightning and details to go and maybe a freehand or two.


----------



## Moriouce

Started on the Prism and Windows.


----------



## Moriouce

Dire Avengers of the Last Dawn Shrine will go under this paint scheme. 

What do you think?
Note that this is only a base and not a finished model.


----------



## Moriouce

The last Dawn Shrine grows.


----------



## Moriouce

All of the Shrine is now in this state. 

The weapons and bases and some tidying to do.


----------



## Moriouce

Only Waystones, tidying and highlight on the black to go. What do you think?


----------



## Meldon

Looks good, though you may need to tidy up the bases to


----------



## Saintspirit

I agree with Meldon there. Also, I think their eyes could be made a little more noticeable, so to speak. Perhaps if they were painted in some brighter color.


----------



## Moriouce

The bases and all the black is tidyed and highlighted. Only stones left, and I left the eyes as they are for now, maybe go back later if I find them to Dark but right now they are as I planed. @Meldon @Saintspirit

I also added a plasma grenade to one's empty hand.


----------



## Moriouce

All twenty Dire Avengers from to different Shrines are in display at my showcase. 

Now on to these guys.

They are my entry for the army painting challenge


----------



## Moriouce

First session on the Windriders done.


----------



## Moriouce

Alot done tonight! 

Washed the Fire Prism, almost done. 
My second Fire Prism is 90% built.
And my squad of Windriders have gotten some wash and first Highlights. 
Meanwhile I have thought about how to fix the Falcon. It is our main battle tank but is seconded to the Wave Serpet in everything. Take three and you can deepstrike but I don't see how often you would use it. What If the Falcon got another weapon spot? Or an upgrade to give it Skyfire! And please GW add the Puls laser to it's options, it is the unique weapon so why not take more than one? Having two puls lasers and Skyfire and our Falcon could have a place in the army as an AA-transport. Any other ideas of how the Falcon could get useable?


----------



## Iraqiel

Nice progress! I like your dark tones, they look really menacing and alien. 

Take Falcons despite that they are outperformed! Do it for the Imperium!


----------



## Moriouce

Thanks @Iraqiel! I try to have my Altansar look grim and menacing. We yet don't know how 10.000 years in the EoT has effected them. 
Now done with the last windriders. 


Tell me what you think! 
I'll soon put up the whole squadron at my showcase!


----------



## Moriouce

Updated the showcase with new pics of DAs and Windriders and thought I would post some here aswell. 


I'm about to finish my first Fire Prism and the second will be up for the APC september.


----------



## Iraqiel

Nice stuff! Great to see you progressing with this finely crafted army, no doubt to the bewailment and consternation of your opponents!


----------



## Meldon

You need to do an armyshot now, I wanna se how far you have goten so far!


----------



## Moriouce

Iraqiel said:


> Nice stuff! Great to see you progressing with this finely crafted army, no doubt to the bewailment and consternation of your opponents!



Thank you very much! I hope to keep it growing for the year to come. Prisms, wraithguards and blades, Scorpions and more is to come. 



Meldon said:


> You need to do an armyshot now, I wanna se how far you have goten so far!


I'll do one when my second Prism is finished.


----------



## Nordicus

Moriouce said:


> I'll do one when my second Prism is finished.


Looking forward to seeing it :good:


----------



## Moriouce

Finished building the second Fire Prism. Now it waits for the third month of the APC. For October I hope to have aquired the first squad of wraithguards. And when time present itself I have three more Dire Avangers I got as a surprise with the Fire Prism, they will belong to the Shrine o the Last Dawn. 

During October I hope to have a good game of 2vs1 3500pts which will be epic. I'll have an armyshot by then and a full battle report with lots of pics are guarenteed!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Looking good Mo, i'm really looking forwards to seeing this thing finished and sat next to its kin.


----------



## Moriouce

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Looking good Mo, i'm really looking forwards to seeing this thing finished and sat next to its kin.



Me too and thanks again for it! 😊


----------



## Moriouce

I have been playing with some homemade runes for my Fire Prisms. One I have named Radiant Lament and you can see it's rune below but I have serveral ideas for my second Prism and would like your input on the matter. 

Top Row from left: Radient Lament, Hunting Sorrow(two options), Dawnspear
Lower row from left: Burning Gaze, Gaze of One Hundred Eyes, Scorching Thunder. 
What do you think? What shall I call my seconed Fire Prism?


----------



## Iraqiel

Awesome runes! I particularly like your radiant lament and dawn spear, and I would like burning gaze and gaze of one hundred eyes if they weren't just a smidge too tzeenchy... but if you bought a couple of banner bearing horrors and did this on them, that would be awesome!


----------



## Moriouce

Iraqiel said:


> Awesome runes! I particularly like your radiant lament and dawn spear, and I would like burning gaze and gaze of one hundred eyes if they weren't just a smidge too tzeenchy... but if you bought a couple of banner bearing horrors and did this on them, that would be awesome!


Thanks alot man! Yeah, I see how some look Tzeenchy but hey, Who knows what happned in the Eye of Terror? Pact with Tzeench for protection from Slaanesh? haha!!


----------



## Moriouce

I've done serveral things today. I began my second Fire Prism (on the right). 

And I finished the base for my first which also double as a objective marker. Two alien pillars.

+rep to whoever see what they are made from.
I also began a homemade 10"blast marker.


----------



## Iraqiel

Pulling out the big guns there! I have never played against these guys, most eldar I face are Wraith lists. How do they fare against the mighty Imperial Guard?

Nice objective marker there - are they bits of a ballpoint pen? Also, what is your 10" marker made from?


----------



## Moriouce

Iraqiel said:


> Pulling out the big guns there! I have never played against these guys, most eldar I face are Wraith lists. How do they fare against the mighty Imperial Guard?
> 
> Nice objective marker there - are they bits of a ballpoint pen? Also, what is your 10" marker made from?



Never played Guard or used them yet. But think like this; how does Russes fare against st9 ap1 Lance? How does guardsmen fare against st5 ap3 large blast? @Iraqiel That is two ways how you can fire the prismcannon. I think they should do allright. I've seen a battle report once with Prism vs Guard and the eldar was tabled. He moved his Prisms ahead into the Wall of Guard and jinked everything which ment he never hit a thing with them. It is rare to see a good eldar player in batraps.

No, no ballpoints. Think flashlight.

The blastmarker is made of cardboard and filler. It is a bit clumsy but it will be rare to use it.


----------



## Moriouce

Both Prisms are now at the same level of completetion. 

I'll be finishing them together.

And here is the 10"blastmarker with some burnas for scale.


----------



## Moriouce

Radient Lament and Dawnspear are one step closer to completion after tonight. 

I'm happy with how the runes turned out. Tell me what you think!


----------



## Moriouce

And the Fire Prisms are finished!

And that means I'll be looking for some Wraithguards next everything else Eldarish is painted up. If the Wraithguard dosn't fit my budget for the month I can always go back to my Orks for a while. 

And wait, I'll have some new Armyshots by the end of the month! :yahoo:


----------



## Moriouce

I have updated my Showcase with some new pics. I realised I had changed from white to bone on my more recent face plates so I went over my Eldars and gave all white face plates a wash of Agrax Earthshade and then repainted them with Bleached Bone. I also redid the turret on the Wave Serpent Deeds of Greater Devotion since I have changed it from Scatterlaser to Starcannons but never finished it. When I was at it I also took a new pic of my Windriders with Farseer Serian and Warlock Zoras amidst them aswell.
Everything I got now amount at 2262pts.


----------



## Meldon

They both look great, are you bringing them for our game..??


----------



## Moriouce

Meldon said:


> They both look great, are you bringing them for our game..??



Yes! I hope they will fry some bugs with the big blast st5 ap3 should take care of anything short of warriors and Hiveguards.


----------



## Moriouce

*Eldar Armyshots!*

The wait is over. I have finaly gotten the time to set up my whole Altansar Warhost and here follows some of the pics.





Hope you like them and please tell me what you think of it! Also visit my showcase for more pics!


----------



## Iraqiel

Mate, you've made an awesome army there, great work!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Looking awesome on the table dude.
I can't believe that mogan ra sculpt is still around and looking good
Keep it up Moriouce


----------



## Relise

Good work :biggrin: Always good to see a completely painted army :good:


----------



## Meldon

It´s coming along really nicely, whats the next purchase planed..??


----------



## Moriouce

ELDAR ARMYSHOTS ABOVE!



Relise said:


> Good work :biggrin: Always good to see a completely painted army :good:


Thanks! It took a while but now it is done!



Meldon said:


> It´s coming along really nicely, whats the next purchase planed..??


It does  next up is wraithguards/wraithblades, Striking scorpions or more reapers. 



Iraqiel said:


> Mate, you've made an awesome army there, great work!


Thank you very much!



DaisyDuke said:


> Looking awesome on the table dude.
> 
> I can't believe that mogan ra sculpt is still around and looking good
> 
> Keep it up Moriouce


Thank you! He is still around and kicking!


----------



## Moriouce

And back to some orky goodness! The mek inside felt the urge to finaly finish the rokkit buggy and here is how far I got tonight. 


So what I need is a wire between the gunners right hand controlunit and the rokkitz. The engin-gubbinz must be welded to the back and also some plates and spiky bitz around it all. What do you think this far?


----------



## Krivvin

Moriouce said:


> *Eldar Armyshots!*
> 
> The wait is over. I have finaly gotten the time to set up my whole Altansar Warhost and here follows some of the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like them and please tell me what you think of it! Also visit my showcase for more pics!



WOW! Beautiful! Bravo! k:


----------



## Moriouce

Krivvin said:


> WOW! Beautiful! Bravo! k:



Thank you very much!


----------



## SonofVulkan

There is nothing better than seeing a well painted army on the field of battle. Excellent work.


----------



## Moriouce

SonofVulkan said:


> There is nothing better than seeing a well painted army on the field of battle. Excellent work.



Thank you! I hope I get to use them in a real battle soon. Me and my friends had a date in October but it has been postponed into november.


----------



## Iraqiel

Planning a holiday to Australia in the mean time? I'll give you a game!


----------



## Moriouce

I'll remember that if I ever end up down under.  @Iraqiel


----------



## Meldon

Add striking scorpions, those dudes are cool


----------



## Moriouce

Meldon said:


> Add striking scorpions, those dudes are cool



I'll consider it!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Moriouce said:


> And back to some orky goodness! The mek inside felt the urge to finaly finish the rokkit buggy and here is how far I got tonight.
> 
> 
> So what I need is a wire between the gunners right hand controlunit and the rokkitz. The engin-gubbinz must be welded to the back and also some plates and spiky bitz around it all. What do you think this far?


 Looking great, i love kitbashes using these old models, adding new components really adds character where they would look too regimented previously. Now it's like the bigger ork gunner has bullied the smaller driver into running him around so he can blow stuff up.


----------



## Moriouce

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Looking great, i love kitbashes using these old models, adding new components really adds character where they would look too regimented previously. Now it's like the bigger ork gunner has bullied the smaller driver into running him around so he can blow stuff up.


Yes, they are truly a great source for kitbashing! My thought exactly. 'Faster you grot, faster! I want to hit the big clanky fing, Turn lef, no da otha left. BOOOM. Dats more like it' :biggrin:

The engine bits and wireing is done but no more pics. I'm gonna as some more plates and stuff and maby look into doing another one. Still have the trakks from atleast one old bike and som wheels. Having two rokkit buggies should be quite fun. Just the look of someone when they ignore the orks that can't hit anything and then find their flier crashed, hq insta killed, or tank blown sky high. :laugh:

I'll see if I can finnish this one and begin my second tomorrow. I'll need to begin painting the Dakkamoth aswell for the Army Painting Challange. New pics then.


----------



## Iraqiel

This is awesome, and "Dakkamoth" fills me with green-tinged anticipation!


----------



## Moriouce

Iraqiel said:


> This is awesome, and "Dakkamoth" fills me with green-tinged anticipation!


I'll post some pics tonight when I have the first layer of paint on. I'll give it quite simple paintjob as a whole but add some details to make it intresting. I'll also go through my bits box and see what I can come up with for some orky kitbashing. I have my thoughts on a second rokkit-buggy and some Zzapp guns for my grots. Got lotz of old lascannons and stuff that I think would fit the build.


----------



## Moriouce

Due to an unexpected black out there has not been any painting done in the Dark. But I managed some pics of what is down the pipeline.



Rokkit-buggy almost done. 

The Dakkamoth primed

Some new boyz 5 of each and a nob or two.

8 burnas and 2 meks in different stages of completetion. 

The dakkajet is for octobers APC and the boyz and the burnas are for november and december. That is the plan so to speak.


----------



## Moriouce

And here is some stuff my meks dug out of the scrapyard that may become 3 zzapp gunz. 

Will be a great challenge to put them together!


----------



## Saintspirit

Looking like a nice looting indeed. Really like the fact that Orks use precisely whatever they find.

A tip might be to remember adding some kind of wires; I really find them quite iconic to the Zzap guns.


----------



## Iraqiel

Looking great so far! Is that Dakkamoth converted out of a model Korean war era Sabre?


----------



## Moriouce

Saintspirit said:


> Looking like a nice looting indeed. Really like the fact that Orks use precisely whatever they find.
> 
> A tip might be to remember adding some kind of wires; I really find them quite iconic to the Zzap guns.



Wires will be! 



Iraqiel said:


> Looking great so far! Is that Dakkamoth converted out of a model Korean war era Sabre?



Thanks! I acctualy looked for a Sabre or a Mig-15 but it is a P-47 Thunderbolt. 😊


----------



## Moriouce

My meks are doing great progress! 

The Grots will have some shiny new toys in the near future. Bullies beware!


----------



## Moriouce

Working around the clock, as if orks bother with clocks, my meks has gotten far. Grots are already swarming to the workshop to get their hands on the new creations, fighting and shooting trying to scare off the competition. Those to eager leave their boots smoking as they touch exposed wirering or looks down the wrong barrel. 

Team Zag

Team Wurr

Team Zog

And if the Grots has a hard time with the aim...

...some markers to representera ammo runts. You don't want to waste a powerful shot!


----------



## Iraqiel

Wow, those are really nice conversions you've done up there! Great work!


----------



## SonofVulkan

Love them Zzapp guns, very orky. :grin:


----------



## Moriouce

Iraqiel said:


> Wow, those are really nice conversions you've done up there! Great work!


Thank you! Yeah they are coming along nicely.



SonofVulkan said:


> Love them Zzapp guns, very orky. :grin:


Thanks man! Hard not to get it orky when you scrap'n'kibash. 😊

Some rivets, wires and maybe a base for two of them to make them more sturdy and not so woobly. If I base two for practical reasons, should I also base the third for estetic reason? And finaly a rule question. Once you rolled the strength once each shootingphase for the entire unit, but I can't find it in the current rules. Do you roll the strength for the unit or per Gun?


----------



## Moriouce

The three Zzap guns are finished! 


For team Zag


For team Wurr


And team Zog

Realy great to work on these! I added some wires and a daggers and a Spear to give the models some life as thei crew has left their stuff lying around. Hope you like them and tell me which one is your favorite and why!

I have also managed my first session on the Dakkamoth and its' base.




Till next time!


----------



## R_Squared

Love them mek guns buddy, imaginative and effective. Top work! :biggrin:


----------



## Iraqiel

So much yes. Loving your work mate, keep it up!


----------



## Moriouce

R_Squared said:


> Love them mek guns buddy, imaginative and effective. Top work! :biggrin:





Iraqiel said:


> So much yes. Loving your work mate, keep it up!


Thanks guys! I realy like how they turned out and I'll can't wait to paint them. Guess I might make them Novembers entry in the APC. Then maybe they will appear in a Battle Report early next year! I want to know how they fares even yough I have no expectations for great deeds. HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Moriouce

New update on the Dakkajet. 
But first I want to thank you all and brag a bit that my Eldar showcase today broke 100 likes! 😄 My orks are not far behind.

Now on to the Dakkamoth.


As I have said before I went for a simple scheme this time. Wanted it to have a worn, looted look with only a few plates of colour around. I have used more decals instead to add to the whole of it. My first freehand checks at the front ended upp utter shit but hey, it is an ork tht have painted them.  I'll have it rest a few days now and see if I want something more off it before finishing it. Good enough tabletop standard for me nevertheless. 

Atleast I am very happy with the base!


----------



## Iraqiel

Ah good old truck engine basing! 

Loving this Dakka machine mate, maybe have a gretchin hanging from the intake cowling with a paint brush determinedly trying to improve the checkers in the midst of battle?


----------



## Moriouce

Iraqiel said:


> Ah good old truck engine basing!
> 
> Loving this Dakka machine mate, maybe have a gretchin hanging from the intake cowling with a paint brush determinedly trying to improve the checkers in the midst of battle?


Thanks! Haha, would be truly great. Sorry to say I don't have a grot that would fit the bill. I do however have a Grot in the intake from the Storm Boy sprue. Might ad an intake somwhere just to have a grot around. :biggrin: Or just a head somewhere, looking out on the going of things. :search:


----------



## Moriouce

I finished the Dakkamoth by washing the while model and break the canopy I had planed to glue in place. Well, I'll find something else. 

Here are Dakkamoth and Firemoth on their way for some target practice at a feral grot tribe just North of Barks Encampment. 

I have also primed my Zzap guns. 

Enought wires? @Saintspirit

And ten more boys. 


Fun to see old models together. I'm I right that this is 2nd, 3rd and 4th edition boys?


----------



## morfangdakka

Those zap guns are great work and I don't like zap guns but there is some true genius in those things. Keep it up..


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Looking great Moriouce, kitbashing is one of my favourite aspects of collecting orks. These are all brilliant, i much prefer when orks are done all looking different, lets be honest they couldn't enforce a proper uniform if their lives depended on it and forget about trying to build vehicles to a production lone plan.

Also as far as your ork mob goes. 









Though i'll be honest the ork plastic boys from 3rd ed onwards look pretty much identical so it's possible that they are from 4th or later.

Edit: Just done some research, the big shoota boy and nob were not available until the ork box was redone in 2009 , putting them squarely within the timescale for 40k 5th edition. The sluggaboy could be any time after 3rd. All you're missing are some gorkamorka plastics and you've got an ork from each plastic boys set.


----------



## Moriouce

morfangdakka said:


> Those zap guns are great work and I don't like zap guns but there is some true genius in those things. Keep it up..



Tanks man! I have a feeling I won't like them either, gamewise. 



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Looking great Moriouce, kitbashing is one of my favourite aspects of collecting orks. These are all brilliant, i much prefer when orks are done all looking different, lets be honest they couldn't enforce a proper uniform if their lives depended on it and forget about trying to build vehicles to a production lone plan.
> 
> Also as far as your ork mob goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though i'll be honest the ork plastic boys from 3rd ed onwards look pretty much identical so it's possible that they are from 4th or later.
> 
> Edit: Just done some research, the big shoota boy and nob were not available until the ork box was redone in 2009 , putting them squarely within the timescale for 40k 5th edition. The sluggaboy could be any time after 3rd. All you're missing are some gorkamorka plastics and you've got an ork from each plastic boys set.




Thanks alot! I think that the productionplan is the same regardless of big gun type. Dead killy front? Check! Less killy rear? Check! Then it's done!  

Good analyse of the boysmob! I have some gorkamorkas that are all painted and done. They'll form my Feral Mob along with the RT boys.  they are all smaller cause they havn't been in a proppa fight yet. 

These are acctualy my last boys to this date to paint. Then I have my buggy, Zzapp guns and crew, burnas, a Nob, a painboy and a squad of Gretchins left before all is painted! Now how many Gretchins can a Runtherder handle? 10 or 19? 

Cheers!


----------



## Moriouce

Since the brawl over at Mek-Hill, Tin-Leg has been thinking how to repay da boss. He needs to outdo everything he has ever done. Something that makes the boss proud so that no one can question his might. And it is a might that comes from Gork or Mork. 

Slowly something killy apears in Tin-Legs limited brain. Something big, no bigger! Bigger, louder and more killy than enything in the encampment. He gathered his lesser meks and their grot slaves and sent them out into the desert to scavange like never before. 

A fortress that moves across the land will herald the Orks arrival at Port von Stohr. A roaring beast of iron and fire will crash into their defenses and unleash da boss and his nobz. Tin-Leg cried out a laughter that never ended. He had had a vision from Gork! He had been chosen to build Da Gorkaforta. Once complete, no one would be able to stand in da bosses way. 

The plans are underway, scavanged parts from all around Alceroin finds it's way to Mek-Hill under Tin-Legs supervision. What does he have in mind? Stay tuned and we shall find out. :biggrin:


----------



## Iraqiel

Moriouce said:


> Stay tuned and we shall find out.


I, for one, am excited.


----------



## R_Squared

Sounds awesome, looking forward to what appears from his fevered Mork addled mind! :grin:


----------



## Roganzar

Moriouce said:


> What does he have in mind? Stay tuned and we shall find out. :biggrin:


Sir, you had my curiosity, but now you have my attention.


----------



## Moriouce

Iraqiel said:


> I, for one, am excited.






R_Squared said:


> Sounds awesome, looking forward to what appears from his fevered Mork addled mind! :grin:






Roganzar said:


> Sir, you had my curiosity, but now you have my attention.



Thanks alot guys! Your comments realy spurs me to go on with this project! I have spent the evening going through my bitz box and found a substantiel heap of scrap. Tin-Leg will have alot to do in the near future! 

Meanwhile I have also finished my buggy or Rokkit-Trike. 



Nice to have smaller projects to test and exercise your skills before larger ones.


----------



## Moriouce

The vision flashed through Tin-Legs once more...

...meks trying to keep the machinary roaring forward...

...Grots enjoyed the speed...

...or assisted the meks...

...as the whole battery hammered the enemy line. 

Tin-Leg woke to yet more loot being dumped off outside the mek-shop at Mek-Hill. He began to laught again.


----------



## Moriouce

Some more done tonight both paint- and buildwise. 

First off I built a pintle-mounted twinlinked big shoota. Where does it go? 

And the two first paints on my latest boys. I have a new wave coming along with new bitz and stuff so I will be able to put together another 12-by-squad in my third trukk during the winter. I hope to aquire a second battlewagon aswell. Both the battlewagon and trukk kits gives plenty of parts to be used in my larger project that will be launched early next year. I want to have more bitz and some more practice before I begin.


----------



## Iraqiel

Great, looking forward to seeing the new kits and I'm feeling the anticipation building for your next big project - I'm loving the orkyness of your visions so far!


----------



## Moriouce

Iraqiel said:


> Great, looking forward to seeing the new kits and I'm feeling the anticipation building for your next big project - I'm loving the orkyness of your visions so far!



Thanks Iraqiel! I hope I won't disapoint once the big one begins. 

Last night I went through quite a heap of bitz and more is on it's way. No painting done but I began building my next 12-boy squad. 

This will be a very kitbashed squad and I'll try to give it a great deal of personality.


----------



## Iraqiel

Moriouce said:


> I'll try to give it a great deal of personality.


The best way for orks to be!


----------



## Moriouce

Iraqiel said:


> The best way for orks to be!



It sure is! Now to some more WIPs.

 
Wash-time for my boys. 

And for my big project!

Pintlemounted tl big shoota and tl rokkitlauncha.


A kannon and a ???-kannon!


And two grot crew. I'll convert their clubs to hammers or some other tools.


----------



## Moriouce

So, I finished my ten boyz for the APC.

Visit the Showcase for pics on their home squads. 

I also built 4 more boyz for my latest squad. 

Bits from bikers, regular boyz and fantasy. 

And for fun...

... Grot sign language.

In addition to this I recieved two old bikes that will be converted to two more buggies. Just need to take another dive into the bitbox. I'll have a look into a friends bitbox aswell.


----------



## Iraqiel

Nice, really like this additions! Particularly liking the imagination that you are showing, it's great to see.


----------



## Moriouce

Iraqiel said:


> Nice, really like this additions! Particularly liking the imagination that you are showing, it's great to see.



Thanks alot man! Serveral projects are in the pipeline so a lot to do for some month ahead. Like this; 


Two new buggies has begun to take form in the mekshop. They'll have twinlinked Rokkits like the first one. Hopefully they won't take as long as the first.


----------



## Moriouce

Worked more on one of the new buggies tonight. 

I think it looks alright but there will be much fleshing out to do and then the rokkitz at the back. What donator all think?


----------



## R_Squared

I agree, it's a very promising start, lots of potential. :good:


----------



## Moriouce

Burna boys almost there. 


The last photo on those who stand out, the banner, the flames on the helmet and the purple/red helmet.


----------



## R_Squared

I think I've mentioned it before, but I love your purple and red colour scheme, it makes a change to see Orks sporting that. Plus the flames on the helmet, nice touch. :good:


----------



## Moriouce

R_Squared said:


> I agree, it's a very promising start, lots of potential. :good:


Yeah, I hope I'll do it justice. I'll expand the engine underneath the driver and some spikes and rivets to the front. For the back I'm building sort of a chariot with a pintlemounted rokkitlauncha. Some mudguards for the back wheels aswell.



R_Squared said:


> I think I've mentioned it before, but I love your purple and red colour scheme, it makes a change to see Orks sporting that. Plus the flames on the helmet, nice touch. :good:


Well I decided on a unique and personal scheme long ago. I think the rather bleak purple fits the boys very well since I don't like the shiny colourful armies of Evil Sunz and Bad Moons. I have more inspiration from Snakebites and Deathskulls which I think often has a more 'natural' look to them. Thanks again!

I'll finish my burnas on thursday and then go back to my buggies. As earlier stated I might have a couple of new burnas on their way. Don't yet know if I'll convert them or give them looted SM Flamers or win an auction tomorrow. Cheers!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

Moriouce said:


> I don't like the shiny colourful armies of Evil Sunz and Bad Moons.


yeah Cant understand colourful Ork Armies just looks weird :grin:

lovin these guys they looking great. i like the collection of old and new models together


----------



## Moriouce

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> yeah Cant understand colourful Ork Armies just looks weird :grin:
> 
> lovin these guys they looking great. i like the collection of old and new models together


Thanks man! 

I just realised that once my Burnas are finnished I have painted everything that was not finished at my latest armyshot. That meens I'll take new armyshots of all my orks soon as the burnas should be finished this weekend. 

More boys are on the way but I do this armyshoting as a end-of-the-year kind a thing. 2016 will begin with the Zzapp gunz and their crew, a 12-boy squad (they need some wheels aswell) and let's se what christmas might bring. And of course I'll begin sumfing big for real.


----------



## Moriouce

Five last boyz. 


Just look at that lazy git who sits on a SM shoulderpad. 
I'll soon have what I need for a few more burnas aswell. And more scrap and loot has arrived for Da Gorkaforta. 2016 can't come fast enough!


----------



## Moriouce

Big update from the workshops around Mek-Hill. 
For Da Gorkaforta:

Rope ladders. Anyone who recognise them? 

All pintle mounted weapons. 

Front of a kanon turret. 

More work on the ???-kanon.

And this little git has bet with his friends that he will be the first to throw a stickbomb at the enemy once Da Gorkaforta hits home. The skull will be mounted to the front of the vehicle. 

Two more burnas. 

And a last burna who is still waiting for his weapon. Realy liked to work on this addition. Hope you like it to!


----------



## Moriouce

Then the last burna is assembled. 

He got a looted flamer that was recovered from the chassi of a wrecked rhino out in the desert. A pipe to the fulecanisters some new know-wots and stuff and it worked like a charm.

I'll paint these new burnas to the same level as the rest tomorrow and finish the whole batch this weekend. And in between christmas and new year I'll have armyshots of a totaly painted tribe.


----------



## R_Squared

I like them burna boyz, I'll be looting that idea. :good:


----------



## Meldon

R_Squared said:


> I like them burna boyz, I'll be looting that idea. :good:


Just dont you come raiding my bitz box to


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Hmmmm BUrnaz eh? 
Looking good Mo.


----------



## Moriouce

R_Squared said:


> I like them burna boyz, I'll be looting that idea. :good:


Thanks! The humies have more toys than they can handle.



Meldon said:


> Just dont you come raiding my bitz box to


Firesale at Meldon's place! Haha!!



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Hmmmm BUrnaz eh?
> Looking good Mo.


Thanks man! 

This is the current state of the burnas.

The flamers in the front may or may not be looted from @Meldon's Ultramarines.


And here is the latest 12-boysquad. Gonna get them some wheels aswell.


----------



## Nordicus

As always this blog is inspirational - You've got a fantastic grip on the Ork style. I might be silent, but I can promise you that I watch every single update with proud joy :good:


----------



## Moriouce

Nordicus said:


> You've got a fantastic grip on the Ork style.


Thanks man! Must be why my wife says that my alter ego is an ork. :biggrin:


----------



## Moriouce

Burnas are done!

Next up is Armyshot!!


----------



## Moriouce

Just sent for some plasticard and foamboards. Da Gorkaforta will soon begin to take form! 

And on the 1th of january I'll take my armyshots on Bark's Dakka-Ladz.


----------



## Moriouce

My daughters thoughts on a ork passager plane. 

She doesn't know how right she is.


The whole army has been photographed. More pics up later tonight.


----------



## Moriouce

*Ork Armyshots!*


The whole Waagh!

Kom on 'umies!

Waaagh! Get 'em you lazy grotz! Waaagh!

Took a while but I'm pleased with it. Both my armies are at a great table top standard. 2016 will se some addition to both. 
- Orks will get themselves a Battlewagon, a trukk, 12 boys, mek guns and the three buggies. 
- Eldar will be reinforced by some wraith constructs (both guard/blades) and striking scorpions. And something more surely. 

Welcome 2016!


----------



## SonofVulkan

Love the army shot. Thats a lot of boyz you have painted up there. :victory:

The different skin tones you have used works really well. It makes it look like lots of Klans have joined up to form a big Waaaaagh! Excellent stuff.


----------



## Battman

I agree that larger shot of the army is great, they all look great. I particularly like the bright purple color on some of those boys, really pops nicely. Great work as always.


----------



## Moriouce

SonofVulkan said:


> Love the army shot. Thats a lot of boyz you have painted up there. :victory:
> 
> The different skin tones you have used works really well. It makes it look like lots of Klans have joined up to form a big Waaaaagh! Excellent stuff.






Battman said:


> I agree that larger shot of the army is great, they all look great. I particularly like the bright purple color on some of those boys, really pops nicely. Great work as always.



Orks do great as armyshot. Thank you both very much! 

Now first out 2016. 

The mek guns!


----------



## Moriouce

First session with the mek guns. 



I have colour-coded each Gun and crew so I can pair them to the colour of the dice aswell. Then I can roll the unit in one go and keep track on strength, hits, dead Grots etc.


----------



## Moriouce

Because of an exam later this month I'm working hard to finish my mek guns. 

Here they are in their current state. Basing and highlightning to do and the ammo markers. 
When the exam is finished I'll have these lazy Grots for february's APC. 

I have 15 grots, now must I have two runtherders or is one enough? Planing to convert the old Weirdboy into a second Runtherder if it the former.


----------



## Moriouce

And my christmas gift from my wife and daughter is assembled. 

Second battle wagon! I kept it simple with ram and three big Shootas.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter

That army is about as 'Orky' as it gets. I notice you have converted a lot of SM tanks to looted ones, any particular reason why?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> That army is about as 'Orky' as it gets. I notice you have converted a lot of SM tanks to looted ones, any particular reason why?


Probly coz dem stupid beakiez iz dumb enuff ta keep leavin' da keyz in em!


----------



## Kreuger

Moriouce said:


> My daughters thoughts on a ork passager plane.
> 
> She doesn't know how right she is.


I think that requires a good slogan:
"Fly the Orky skies."
"Welcome to the Orkways!"
"The best more-teef class seating around. Enough space for your mega armor. "
(Photo of the most interesting ork alive)
"I don't always waaagh, but when I do I prefer to waaagh on RedOnez waaaghways. Dey go _fasta!_"


----------



## Moriouce

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> That army is about as 'Orky' as it gets. I notice you have converted a lot of SM tanks to looted ones, any particular reason why?





GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Probly coz dem stupid beakiez iz dumb enuff ta keep leavin' da keyz in em!


The reason for the looted raiders is fluff. Is says orks love looting others stuff for the bigger kannons they can mount on them. Now then they want loot the stuff that is acctualy larger than what they have (Battle Wagons). I'm still not 100% sure of my Looted Russ since it looks to small in comparison. 

And in my own fluff regarding my orks they live on a planet who's only continent is littered with battlefield debris from old conflicts so lots of loot to play around with.


----------



## Nordicus

Why have I only seen the 2016 updates now - Why?! Darn it!

I love that army shot - Nothing puts things into perspective as when you have the whole army in front of you in all of its glory. A very effective 2015 my man - Keep up the great work!

Here's to another effective year :drinks:


----------



## Moriouce

Kreuger said:


> I think that requires a good slogan:
> "Fly the Orky skies."
> "Welcome to the Orkways!"
> "The best more-teef class seating around. Enough space for your mega armor. "
> (Photo of the most interesting ork alive)
> "I don't always waaagh, but when I do I prefer to waaagh on RedOnez waaaghways. Dey go _fasta!_"


Need a name for that travel Agency.


----------



## Moriouce

Nordicus said:


> Why have I only seen the 2016 updates now - Why?! Darn it!
> 
> I love that army shot - Nothing puts things into perspective as when you have the whole army in front of you in all of its glory. A very effective 2015 my man - Keep up the great work!
> 
> Here's to another effective year :drinks:


Thanks man! I'll try to keep it that way! :drinks:


----------



## Moriouce

Da Gorkaforta Part I

Today I have begun with the two kanonturrets for my super-heavy vehicle. 

In the end Da Gorkaforta will be a Skullhamma Battlefortress inspired by the epic version with side turrets and one larger skullhamma-turret in the middle. Some huge exhaustepipes in the back and a large parapet for the orks to ride along on. I've no plans or drawings on my vision but I look at older art from rulebooks all the way back to 93. And since I don't have the apoc rule book I have no real idea what the Skullhamma is rulewise in the current setting. Might end up writing my own data sheet for it. 
I'm happy that it's underway, finaly!


----------



## Moriouce

Da Gorkaforta Part II

A new day and a new session with the Gorkaforta. Today I have done the outlines on the baseplate from where the Gorkaforta will take form. 

Here is the outlines along with the relative position of various components. The Battlewagon is for size comparison. 

And here is the base plate cut out. In front of the towers it will have some huge wheels and behind a set of large threads. All in all it will span 27cm in lenght and 15cm wide. I have no idea how tall it will be. The battlewagon is 17x9cm. 
What do you think? Hope to have some feedback from all of you! Meks, crypteks, bonesingers and tech-priests alike.


----------



## Moriouce

Da Gorkaforta Part III

First stages of the main tower dryfitted together. 

This tower will have a open roof for orks to occupy, some totems and maybe a rokkit or two. Need to work on the main kannon aswell before I assemble the roof.


----------



## Meldon

Do you have enough bitz to throw at this thing? Looks like its gonna consume a huge amount of bitz


----------



## Moriouce

Meldon said:


> Do you have enough bitz to throw at this thing? Looks like its gonna consume a huge amount of bitz


It has it's own bitzbox devoted for this Project. But yeah, don't have near enough. I'll keep my Eyes on tradera for more parts to scavange while I build it. This is just the superstructure I'm building now. Much of it will be covered in plasticard aswell and from that I may be able to produce alot of details, glyphs, plating, rivets, exhaustpipes and you name it. Need to but myself a small gluegun aswell, Karlssons Klister is just to messy to work with. :laugh: 

I'm thinking more and more on writhing my own datasheet for it. Maybe by the the end of the year we can play test it! :good:


----------



## Moriouce

Da Gorkaforta Part IV

Some more work done at the mek-shops.

Front wheels has begun to take form. Nob for size comparison. 4.5cm in diameter. 

I only have glued the front of the main turret inplace but thought I would share a size comparison shot of all three turrets together.

I have begun calculating the height of this thing. I think it will end somewhere close to 15cm, banners not included.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

ooh this is awesome project cant wait to see it roll out onto the battlefield.

ITS SO DAMN ORKY


----------



## Nordicus

That is impressive - The scale of it alone baffles me. I wouldn't know where to begin!


----------



## Moriouce

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> ooh this is awesome project cant wait to see it roll out onto the battlefield.
> 
> ITS SO DAMN ORKY





Nordicus said:


> That is impressive - The scale of it alone baffles me. I wouldn't know where to begin!


Glad to have you onboard and thank you very much! Me too Honka. I'll try to have it playtested when the superstructure is complete, then we can see the orkiness in perspektive with other units all around it. I'll be honest with you Nordicus, I don't know where I should start niether. I just build different Components right now and then we will see in what order I need to assemble the whole thing. I'll call upon @Blackadder for some tips if I get stuck. :victory:


----------



## Blackadder

Someone mention my name? I gotta try a Orky project one of these days, they look like fun.

Good work so far.


----------



## Moriouce

Da Gorkaforta Part V

Today I began building the front and driver compartment. 

A teaser on where the grot with stickbomb will be in the end. All interior will be sealed of when I complete this project to no details on the inside. Just need to paint it black before I glue all roofs on. Atleast the interiors you might see into otherwise. 
Next step will be to build the platforms where to two kanonturrets will be. The tracks after that and then the main turret. Last I will build the parapet that will take most of the space behind and around the main turret. Once the superstructure of foamboard is done I'll begin to add plates and rivets od plasticard along with bitz and other stuff. The more I build the more I realise what a huge project this realy is!!


----------



## Saintspirit

Mmm... Really looking forward to seeing that Gorkaforta finished!


----------



## Moriouce

Da Gorkaforta Part VI



Saintspirit said:


> Mmm... Really looking forward to seeing that Gorkaforta finished!
> 
> By the way, on a side note, I like those two fangs you but onto the sides of the ram on that battlewagon. Never thought about that before.



Thanks! I thought the fangs do well as horns aswell. If I get a bit tired of building I'll put some paint on the new Battlewagon. 

Here is some progress on Da Gorkaforta. 

I've built more superstructure at the front so now I can balance the turrets to get a hang of it. All turrets will be able to move but not the whole 360.


----------



## Nordicus

This is awesome on so many levels, that I would need a minimap to guide myself through it all.

Cookie for you!


----------



## Moriouce

Nordicus said:


> This is awesome on so many levels, that I would need a minimap to guide myself through it all.
> 
> Cookie for you!


Thanks! 

I'm more and more working on my own datasheet for this vehicle, since it only going to be used in "friendly play" :taunt: I guess it is viable. Now I'm thinking of building a weaponsystem of my own. It is inspired by the Soviet rocket artillery of WW2. Is this profile something you would play against and how many points do you think it would be worth?

Kill-rokkit-battery 50pts?
The kill-rokkit-battery consist of several large rokkit-tubes welded together. Once fired it will empty each tube in short order to create a devastating barrage at the intended target. On the backside it is difficult to reload and any vehicle carrying the weapon must be taken out of battle for it to be loaded with new kill-rokkits. 
R:12-72 S:6 Ap:4 Special: Heavy 4, Barrage, Large Blast, One use only.


----------



## Saintspirit

Hmm, it's just a thought, but maybe put it at Heavy 3 or 60 pts.

Otherwise I like the idea (and it will be nice to see it as a model).:good:


----------



## Moriouce

I have thrown me into the Kill-Rokkit-Battery. I started with a few bits, foamboard and plasticard and here is the progress so far. 



Lots of rivets and details to go. 

And some controls and other gubbinz. And as you all can see it is Heavy4 @Saintspirit. :wink:


----------



## Drohar

Must say it a very Orky weapon:grin: Love it!


----------



## Moriouce

Drohar said:


> Must say it a very Orky weapon:grin: Love it!



Thanks! It is loud and it is killy, the true orky weapon. 


Rivets done. Only the back end of it, a wire from the controls and it is finished.


----------



## Saintspirit

Yeah, yeah, make it heavy 4 then... But have it at 60 pts at least then, will you?

By the way, I really like the cogs.


----------



## Moriouce

Studdies takes it's toll on the hobby this month. Nothing more done but my third Battlewagon has arrived. I'll kit it out with all rokkitz. A good platform for my lootas I think. And even more bitz for Da Gorkaforta.


----------



## Moriouce

I have finished building battlewagon #3. 


This time with four rokkitz. 
Now I have two that awaits paintjobs.

Mars will be a rough studdymonth so I aim to have some hobby catch-up to do in April.


----------



## morfangdakka

looking good now just need to get up to five battle wagons and get a proper blitz brigade going.


----------



## Moriouce

morfangdakka said:


> looking good now just need to get up to five battle wagons and get a proper blitz brigade going.




Well we'll have to see to that! I have for now managed to get some paint on these wagons.

Purple base and on to some red plates, crew and weapons. Last some dekals and details.


----------



## Moriouce

Since I'm out of some vital supplies I have not managed more on the battlewagons other than the skin and leather on the crew. So I took my rokkit-buggy and painted it to the same level as my battlewagons. 

Here it is after 20min of painting. He well be a third entry for this month APC just for the sake of it.


----------



## Moriouce

Supplies has arrived and the battlewagons are one step closer to completion. 

Bronze next


----------



## Moriouce

Today I finished the two battlewagons. 

4x Rokkits 

3x Big Shootas
Next up will be to finish the buggy and base my Zzapp gunz.


----------



## Iraqiel

You are getting a really good Waaaaagh going there Moriouce, care to adventure down to Australia and take on my Guard over a few days?


----------



## Moriouce

Iraqiel said:


> You are getting a really good Waaaaagh going there Moriouce, care to adventure down to Australia and take on my Guard over a few days?




Thanks Iraqiel! Sorry to say that down under is to far away for a couple of days battle. 

Continued in my buggy today. 

Just highlights and details to go. And then it is back to da Gorkaforta!


----------



## Moriouce

One finished buggy and the Zzapp guns based and ready for battle!



Now it is back for Da Gorkaforta!


----------



## Iraqiel

Moriouce said:


> One finished buggy and the Zzapp guns based and ready for battle!


Great work mate, these both look excellent!


----------



## Moriouce

Da Gorkaforta part VII


More done on 
the superstructure! Next time I'll begin work on the rear trakks.


----------



## Iraqiel

Ooooooh man that is awesome... Looking forward to the progress on this!


----------



## Moriouce

*Moriouce's workshop (Orks &amp; Eldar)*



Iraqiel said:


> Ooooooh man that is awesome... Looking forward to the progress on this!




Here it is! Da Gorkaforta part VIII.





Now I'm trying out how to construct the rear tracks. Have looked at some early tracked vehicles from the late 19th early 20th century and found some that only had two or three wheels inside the tracks. So I thought I would go with two. Just to make it easy. Now when I looked at the wheels dryfitted to Da Gorkaforta I began to wonder If it would do with just larger wheels at the rear instead of tracks. What do you think? Tracks at the rear or should Da Gorkaforta be a giant 6-wheeled vehicle?


----------



## Moriouce

Da Gorkaforta part IX



Progress and size next to an ordinary battlewagon. 
The superstructure is near completion and the it is to be covered in plasticard on which I will add details.


----------



## Iraqiel

Unreal! 

I say tracks because... Tracks! But I can understand how that would be a personal preference...


----------



## Moriouce

Iraqiel said:


> Unreal!
> 
> 
> 
> I say tracks because... Tracks! But I can understand how that would be a personal preference...




Thanks! As for now I'm going with wheels. 


Small turret on the go, rivets won't break me!!!!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Ah rivets, the bane of my existence. This is looking briliant Mo. We should team up, kidnap ringmaster Honka and all take the fight to Aus, between us i'm sure we've got enough green to overwhelm Iraqiel.


----------



## Iraqiel

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> between us i'm sure we've got enough green to overwhelm Iraqiel.


Bring it! I've been stocking up...


----------



## Moriouce

Iraqiel said:


> Bring it! I've been stocking up...


With more green? I'm sure you got an un-orky mob of Blood Axes hiding there somewhere.


----------



## Iraqiel

Moriouce said:


> With more green? I'm sure you got an un-orky mob of Blood Axes hiding there somewhere.


That would account for the blue, I imagine. Did you see that ork 'kamoflage' set of models someone did a while back to 'counts as' commandos?


----------



## Moriouce

Iraqiel said:


> That would account for the blue, I imagine. Did you see that ork 'kamoflage' set of models someone did a while back to 'counts as' commandos?


No I can't remember seeing that.


----------



## Iraqiel

Here they are - no credit to me, all credit to google...


----------



## R_Squared

I love those, they never get old. k:


----------



## Moriouce

Da Gorkaforta Part X

I have had a couple of evenings here working on some details on the main chassi. I felt I needed something different from all the rivets on the small turret. I guess I'll have the rest of the year on rivetduty. 




Next will be plates and details on the large turret and then a railing around the top of the chassi. Some ventilationdrums, weapons and some crew.


----------



## Iraqiel

Now that's a big rig!


----------



## Moriouce

Iraqiel said:


> Now that's a big rig!




To big if you count the rivets. 

Da Gorkaforta Part XI


More work on rivets and the main turret today.


----------



## Moriouce

Da Gorkaforta Part XII

Main turret ready for rivets. 




I may add a smaller Windows on each side. 
What about the hang around grot with his stickbomb?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

This thing is coming along great Mo. You're going to be doing rivets for weeks. Home you got some podcasts you've been stacking up to listen to.


I like the stickbom grot, grots on a big rig add character.


----------



## Roganzar

Looks good. 
Could use some more grots though. Can never get those things off your big killy guns.


----------



## Moriouce

*Moriouce's workshop (Orks &amp; Eldar)*



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> This thing is coming along great Mo. You're going to be doing rivets for weeks. Home you got some podcasts you've been stacking up to listen to.
> 
> 
> I like the stickbom grot, grots on a big rig add character.


I have a live podcast at home. My daughter Tyra at age three and she always have a new reflection or perspective on every single matter of life.



Roganzar said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Could use some more grots though. Can never get those things off your big killy guns.



Thanks guys! 
I have atleast three more Grots to add and I might move one or two from my looted wagons. Big rigs need their riggers. And with some stickbombs they can double as chuckas too.


----------



## Iraqiel

Man, it sure would help having some sort of 'rivet gun'... waiiiiiiiiiiiit...

The engineering of this gun will now consume me for the rest of the night... will it function like a spud gun? - press into plasticard to cut, then compressed air or mechanical 'firing' mechanism to spit it onto a gluey surface? Hmmmmm....


----------



## Moriouce

Iraqiel said:


> Man, it sure would help having some sort of 'rivet gun'... waiiiiiiiiiiiit...
> 
> 
> 
> The engineering of this gun will now consume me for the rest of the night... will it function like a spud gun? - press into plasticard to cut, then compressed air or mechanical 'firing' mechanism to spit it onto a gluey surface? Hmmmmm....



A kind of a small pointed gluegun with a thicker kind of glue. Some mechanism to apply small drops of glue with each push on the trigger.


----------



## Moriouce

*Moriouce's workshop (Orks &amp; Eldar)*

Since Da Gorkaforta is almost finished, just some hundred rivets, railing, more crew, weapons, details and paint. 'Almost' finished. Now I have begun thinking on my next projects. I was looking around the GW range but I couldn't shake tha feeling I wanted to build something more. 
Then I found a looted wagon on eBay. The ugliest thing I've seen. Think it like a chrimera glued to the tracks from a landraider with a plain foumboard in between. I bought it. Now why would I buy a fourth looted wagon? Because what I saw when I looked at it was two things. One Gun Wagon and one Kill Blasta! 
So more vehicles will be Rolling out from the workshop once Da Gorkaforta is completed!
I need to start looking for more boys to fill them with. I guess some regular boys can hitch with the kill blasta and I believe a squad of Tank Hunters would fit the Gun Wagon.


----------



## Iraqiel

Awesome! Look forward to seeing the wheelie host rolling!


----------



## Moriouce

Iraqiel said:


> Awesome! Look forward to seeing the wheelie host rolling!




Yes! Tin-Legs and his meks will be working overtime to churn out killy constructs for da boss. I went through my bitzbox yesterday and I found pieces to scratchbuild a second deff dread. Know how should I arm him? 

Twin big shootas or... 

...extra klaw and skorcha? 

Now I also recieved six new nobz which four has twin-linked Shootas. When they are finished I'll devide my Nobz into two squads, the Ragg'd Scars (melee) and Da deffspittas ("ranged"). Da deffspittas will be 7 Nobz out of 6 will have tl Shootas and one a kombi-skorcha. Da deffspittas will be led by Trak Grimdakka. 


He is Bark's second in command even tough he is a bit strange since he carry the leftovers from an old dinner over his shoulders.


----------



## Iraqiel

Nice! Always important to have the Nobs of a mind grouped together, otherwise some get choppy when the others want more Dakka, and others get Dakka when most just want to chop!

On the Deff Dred, Option two seems sensible... but option one would look so awesome!


----------



## Moriouce

Iraqiel said:


> Nice! Always important to have the Nobs of a mind grouped together, otherwise some get choppy when the others want more Dakka, and others get Dakka when most just want to chop!
> 
> On the Deff Dred, Option two seems sensible... but option one would look so awesome!




Thanks for the feedback man! I'm thinking on building Trak for a change from rivets which I have been sittning with an hour today. Then it Is the deff dread once Da Gorkaforta is finished buildwise.


----------



## jin

Moriouce said:


> Thanks for the feedback man! I'm thinking on building Trak for a change from rivets which I have been sittning with an hour today. Then it Is the deff dread once Da Gorkaforta is finished buildwise.


i don't know how i have neglected this thread.

rivet gun ... should i ever begin something like that huge ork vehicle of yours, i will need exactly that, a sort of glue gun with a nozzle extension and a shutter/cutter at the tip. basically i am thinking miniature hot glue cookie gun like those seen on so many wildly popular (with me) food-porn tv programs.

i see what you are doing, i think, or at least i try to imagine it.
you get a free moment, check email, find feedback, check heresy online, check the clock, check your schedule, listen to the air and the sound of orks, riveting, until something calls you away.

i make it as far as heresy.


----------



## Moriouce

jin said:


> i don't know how i have neglected this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> rivet gun ... should i ever begin something like that huge ork vehicle of yours, i will need exactly that, a sort of glue gun with a nozzle extension and a shutter/cutter at the tip. basically i am thinking miniature hot glue cookie gun like those seen on so many wildly popular (with me) food-porn tv programs.
> 
> 
> 
> i see what you are doing, i think, or at least i try to imagine it.
> 
> you get a free moment, check email, find feedback, check heresy online, check the clock, check your schedule, listen to the air and the sound of orks, riveting, until something calls you away.
> 
> 
> 
> i make it as far as heresy.




Thanks! I often go for the rivets at first chance. 

Da Gorkaforta Part XIII

Now I took a pause from the rivets and worked on the crew and some side projects. This is what last evening ended up with. 


Boy with rokkits.

Boy with big Shootas

Boy fetching ammo

Da Deckofisa

Grots with stickbombs

I also built a new TL big shoota for future projects and I finished Trak Grimdakka



Trak is only dryfitted together.
Lot of smaller stuff done as you can see! Hope you like my progress here!


----------



## Moriouce0.2

After some time off Heresy due to the password reset I'm back with a new account. Anyone still here to care for an update on Da Gorkaforta??


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sure thing
What's with all the passwords issue?


----------



## jin

Moriouce0.2 said:


> After some time off Heresy due to the password reset I'm back with a new account. Anyone still here to care for an update on Da Gorkaforta??


yeah, mine worked fine.
maybe we should change them?

maybe yours needed reset?

i love the mix of metals and plastics.

how about a webcam mounted above the workspace 
that takes still shots when you press a button on the floor with your toe?
keep it as a time lapse diary.


----------



## Moriouce0.2

*Moriouce's workshop (Orks &amp; Eldar)*

Da Gorkaforta Part XIV

Well what have been happening since last time? Quite alot to be honest! 

The front is all done and primed so that I could reach behind the front wheels before gluing them on. 


The sides has both gotten their railings. The pintle-mounted weapons can all swivel and are removeble with their gunners. Only the Grots and Deckofisa will be glued in place after they are painted.

The back has some railing aswell. Back door, some hooks and some extra fuelbarrels almost done. 

At the back the exhaustepipes are all done. 
What is left build-wise on this epic project is rivets, everything behind the turrets are... unriveted? Is that a Word? But I'll be working on that shortly. That I can start painting it! A simple purple/red scheme as my battlewagons with some additional black/white checks, the rooftiles. Puuh! 
Next time I'll do something smaller. Lika a deff dread or an other rokkitbuggy. 
C U!


----------



## jin

that thing is amazing. it will make an awesome centerpiece for a display.
'assault on gorka forta' should be the new starter box.


----------



## DaisyDuke

That is a Herculean build dude, looks great.


----------



## Moriouce

jin said:


> that thing is amazing. it will make an awesome centerpiece for a display.
> 'assault on gorka forta' should be the new starter box.


Thanks man! A starterbox with one big model and all the units you can embark on it. 



DaisyDuke said:


> That is a Herculean build dude, looks great.


Thanks! 


I have had a fair bit of real life the latest weeks but I hope to have this thing finished buildwise during this weekend. Then I will go on to the next Project which will be a Gun Wagon with Kannon. I thought I needed to do something smaller after Da Gorkaforta. When it is finished aswell I'll do some painting for the rest of the year. Gorkaforta, Gunwagon my dakkanobs and one trukkmob of boyz. Need to get them a trukk aswell. Might be next build if I don't finish my buggy unit or a second deff dread or the Kill Blasta or....


----------



## jin

i don't have room in my house for so many things
let alone time in the day/week/year.
dam.


----------



## Moriouce

I'm proud to anounce that Da Gorkaforta is finished buildwise. I have also primed it and given it a heavy drybrush of boltgun metal to get the details out. Now I have yet to take some propper pics of it so stay tuned. Meanwhile I have started a new project. 



A Gun wagon. Hope you like it!


----------



## Moriouce

*Moriouce's workshop (Orks &amp; Eldar)*

Da Gorkaforta part XV







DONE!! Now just to paint it.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Fantastic stuff mourice, great 👍 to finally see it complete. It looks to me like an old school skull hammer.


----------



## Moriouce

*Moriouce's workshop (Orks &amp; Eldar)*



DaisyDuke said:


> Fantastic stuff mourice, great  to finally see it complete. It looks to me like an old school skull hammer.




Thanks daisy! I've taken much inspiration from the old epic range. 

The Gun wagon now only need it's rivets. 

A Quick and rather simple build but nice one after Da Gorkaforta. 


Size comparison between Da Gorkaforta, the Gun wagon and an ordinary Battlewagon.

Hope you like it all!


----------



## Moriouce

I have finished te gunwagon but I'll wait to put a pic up before it is primed and drybrushed. 
Meanwhile I have begun on a squad of 16-18 kommandos. 


Humies always leave good stuff lying around. 
With the number of kommandos I'll be able to field one larger squad or three smaller. If I need heavy weapons I'll lend it from my burnas or comming tankbilarnas. 
C U


----------



## Moriouce

One finished Gun Wagon! 



Next on to make some camo cloaks for my Kommanders.


----------



## DaisyDuke

That looks great dude. The front end and wheels remind me of a "how to scratch build" a gobsmasha from an early 90's white dwarf article back when I was a young teen.


----------



## Moriouce

I just finished Trak Grimdakka and his squad of Nobz.

Seven in total and 6 tl Shootas and one kombiskorcha.


----------



## Moriouce

Two new kommandos on the way. These to know to keep a low profile.


----------



## Moriouce

Name my kommando-nob. 

Yes he have a feather on his helmet! 

More kommandos. Ammo-git, stickbombers and a boy who thinks he can block out the humie vox-casting.


----------



## Moriouce

And 4 Tankbustas!


----------



## Moriouce

*Moriouce's workshop (Orks &amp; Eldar)*

Some new bitz to dig into! 


Love these large bitzboxes people sell. Not only are dirt sheep! You often can sell stuff and have a profit off it once you sorted out the bitz you want.

Atleast 3 buggies, tankbustas, lootas, burnas, terrain, megaboss, nob and lots of boyz. Might build another 12 boy squad with a trukk.


----------



## Moriouce

And 4 more tankbustas ready. Now I got 8.


----------



## Moriouce

I've finished all tankbustas.

12 very individual rokkitlovin boyz!


----------



## Moriouce

My infantry backlog. Will almost double my waagh!


----------



## Moriouce

*Moriouce's workshop (Orks &amp; Eldar)*

Today I did two things. First I ripped one of my looted wagons to bitz. I build a new one from a Razorback I got in my bitzbox and just add the turret from my old looted wagon. You see I needed the trakks for this. 

This will be the base for my coming kill Bursta tank. It is a super-heavy so I figured one set of raidertracks wasn't enought. 
Second thing I did was these two. 

Bannerbearers for my 'ard boys and Gretchins. 
Hope you like them!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Looking forward to seeing what you do with those tracks dude. Should be good.
I might have gone the route of stripping the banner bearers before converting them up it looks, from those pics like there's already a pretty heavy coat of paint on them. Of course that could just be the pics.


----------



## Moriouce

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Looking forward to seeing what you do with those tracks dude. Should be good.
> I might have gone the route of stripping the banner bearers before converting them up it looks, from those pics like there's already a pretty heavy coat of paint on them. Of course that could just be the pics.




Yes it will, just don't know when I'll get the time to begin with it. I realy should be painting my backlog and this spring I also got my final exams in advanced nursing to get through. 

The pics lies. The paint isn't as thick as it looks.


----------



## Moriouce

Progress to yet another buggy.


----------



## Chaosftw

Ork players always inspire me to play Orgs purely for the conversions potential. But I have literally tried to do it 3 times and found myself selling the army 3 times now I have learned to sit back and enjoy the brilliantly twisted minds at work! Love what your doing! ill have to spend some time going through all the pages! only was able to check out from pg 30-47 lol!


----------



## Moriouce

Chaosftw said:


> Ork players always inspire me to play Orgs purely for the conversions potential. But I have literally tried to do it 3 times and found myself selling the army 3 times now I have learned to sit back and enjoy the brilliantly twisted minds at work! Love what your doing! ill have to spend some time going through all the pages! only was able to check out from pg 30-47 lol!




Thanks man! The conversion is a nice contrast to all the painting indeed. Hope you like pages 1-29 aswell! And stay tuned! I'll soon do some campcloaks for my kommandos!


----------



## Moriouce

Third buggy taking shape.


Next time I work on them I'll take a pic on the whole squad.


----------



## Noble Korhedron

What're those guns you're using for the conversions; old big shootas?


----------



## Moriouce

Noble Korhedron said:


> What're those guns you're using for the conversions; old big shootas?




Yess, it is the twinlinked bigshootas from the wartrakk kit. But i have taken two and glued them together since they look to small in more recent eds. This way I think they would put out enough Dakka to represent todays big shoota.


----------



## Moriouce

I've been working slow lately but I have a group shot of my buggies as they are. 


More building to do on them before I plate them and fill them with details and rivets.


----------



## jin

time for that rivet gun!


----------



## Moriouce

Three month later and I'm ready to dive right back into my orks. Done some more work on the buggies and kommandos. I'll continue work on them tonight and post some pics this weekend.


----------



## Moriouce

Three buggies with twin Big Shootas ready to be primed and painted. Next session will be spent finishing my kommandos though. Then I'll be paint quite a few models to paint before I turn back to the building of two more wartrakks with rokkits and a deff dread. 

Hope you like these buggies!


----------



## Moriouce

15 Kommandos finished for the painting aswell. 
















I'll give them the regular scheme bit the cloaks will stay brownisch to blend in with the desert bases and my game board. Might do some camopaint on their trousers and faces? 

It will be fun to see how they turn out once I've painted them.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Whats are the cloaks made out of? it looks like actual cloth


----------



## Moriouce

SwedeMarine said:


> Whats are the cloaks made out of? it looks like actual cloth




It is! Finely vowen gauze I got from the pharmacy. Cut to the right size and then bathed in a mix of Brown paint, PVA glue and water before puting them on the models and fitted them with tweezer and modeling tool.


----------



## Noble Korhedron

Moriouce said:


> It is! Finely vowen gauze I got from the pharmacy. Cut to the right size and then bathed in a mix of Brown paint, PVA glue and water before puting them on the models and fitted them with tweezer and modeling tool.


You mean white, cotton gauze for treating wounds, right? In medical applications it's usually soaked with antiseptic and placed over the wound....


----------



## Moriouce

Noble Korhedron said:


> You mean white, cotton gauze for treating wounds, right? In medical applications it's usually soaked with antiseptic and placed over the wound....




Yes! But the one I used is not soaked in antiseptics.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Thats... brilliant and properly orky. Im assuming it maintains shape with minimum of give so that you paint it? or do you leave it as it?


----------



## Moriouce

SwedeMarine said:


> Thats... brilliant and properly orky. Im assuming it maintains shape with minimum of give so that you paint it? or do you leave it as it?




I'm going to paint it but just some light drybrush and some unregular brownisch spots.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer

I've never really followed the Orks, so this might be a silly question, but have they had any new models made in the last decade?


----------



## Moriouce

Kharn The Complainer said:


> I've never really followed the Orks, so this might be a silly question, but have they had any new models made in the last decade?




Just fliers, flash gits, bikers, meganobs, meks, painboy, mek gunz, deff dread and killa kanz. Hmmm surely something more I forgot.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Stompa's. You forgot Stompa's.


----------



## Moriouce

My completed buggies races towards the painting station! Thinking of adding an ork rider on each as with the new rules.


----------



## Moriouce

First paint on my kommandos. I think the cloaks will blend in very well with the bases.


----------



## Moriouce

Purple done on my kommandos. 

















Still showing they belong with the rest of the Ladz but the cloaks cover most from behind/above.


----------



## Moriouce

I finished one kommandos cloak and base to the finish and think if I'd change anything.








What do you think?


----------



## Moriouce

Where did I come up with the idea for the camo cloaks? 








Here is my inspiration! Bako, a male orangutang at Borås Zoo. He carry this old sack with him always to shelter from rain, wind and sunshine.


----------



## Moriouce

More progress on my Kommandos. 
















Got seven to this state, eight to go. Then metals before washes and highlights. After these are finished I think I'll paint my buggies. Still got 12 tankbustas, 30 shootas and 8 nobz boxed away waiting for the paint. These fall and winter I'll be on parental leave so hopefully by the time of March 2018 well see a wholy painted waaagh. Including Da Gorkaforta.


----------



## Noble Korhedron

What's the Gorkaforta again, your Battlewagon/Battlefortress?


----------



## Moriouce

Noble Korhedron said:


> What's the Gorkaforta again, your Battlewagon/Battlefortress?




It is my battlefortress yes. My only super heavy right now but I have a Kill Bursta planed aswell.


----------



## Moriouce

Just two more sessions with my kommandos then they should be finished. 








What do you think so far?


----------



## Moriouce

Finished my kommandos yesterday. 

















Hope you like them!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Those are sweet looking. The cloaks came out much better than i thought they were going to if im being completely honest.


----------



## Moriouce

SwedeMarine said:


> Those are sweet looking. The cloaks came out much better than i thought they were going to if im being completely honest.




Thanks man! I'm very happy this experiment went so well. 

Now WIP on the buggies. 









Well... It is a start.


----------



## Moriouce

Buggies almost done! Final washes has been applied and now there is only highlightning to do. 

























Then what? Should I build and paint the last two buggies? Or maybe my second deff dread? I realy should paint my tankbustas... or my shooty nobz.


----------



## Moriouce

Buggies done!

























Now on to the next project which will be two more wartrakks with rokkits.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

That all looks suitably impractical and noisy.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Moriouce said:


> Buggies done!


Love this one. Like a tractor on steroids.


----------



## Moriouce

*Moriouce's workshop (Orks &amp; Eldar)*



Khorne's Fist said:


> Love this one. Like a tractor on steroids.






Dave T Hobbit said:


> That all looks suitably impractical and noisy.




Thanks both of you! Guess practical is a forgotten word in orkish. Or it has its equal in "loud n killy". What more does a ork need? I see the tractor too, without doors and all unnessesary stuff 'umies call ehfty.

Now more done tonight! 


























Just plates to one and something to out the rokkits on for the other. These turns out to be a blast building! Small and fast and yet loads of fun!


----------



## Moriouce

Details and rivets to go. 








Good progress these last days. Now I'll mount the rokkits on the second trakk and then I can finish them together.


----------



## Moriouce

The Wartrakks are finished buildwise. 

























Hope you like them! With these two I have three. I'll start painting them friday.


----------



## Moriouce

First painting session on the new wartrakks! 









What do you think?


----------



## Moriouce

Red and yellow base on one wartrakk.








I think these three wartrakks be a great addition to my Waaagh!


----------



## Moriouce

Washes next!


----------



## Noble Korhedron

*@Mourice*: Where did you get the launchers that look like Marine weapons? Land Speeder Typhoon kits?


----------



## Moriouce

Noble Korhedron said:


> *@Mourice*: Where did you get the launchers that look like Marine weapons? Land Speeder Typhoon kits?




Yess it is the Typhoon kit.


----------



## Meldon

You are getting quite the horde now, time to put it to use against my marines I think


----------



## Moriouce

Meldon said:


> You are getting quite the horde now, time to put it to use against my marines I think




Thanks! Yes they are growing out of the apartment! Hopefully we'll have a house soon with more space.


----------



## Noble Korhedron

Moriouce said:


> Thanks! Yes they are growing out of the apartment! Hopefully we'll have a house soon with more space.


Are you exclusively an Ork player? If so, got any advice for an Ork commander who's just getting back into 8th Ed.? Also, how the hell does one obtain new Deff Koptas, now that the Black Reach and Gorkamorka ones are all OOP...?


----------



## Moriouce

Noble Korhedron said:


> Are you exclusively an Ork player? If so, got any advice for an Ork commander who's just getting back into 8th Ed.? Also, how the hell does one obtain new Deff Koptas, now that the Black Reach and Gorkamorka ones are all OOP...?




No, I also have my Altansar warhost of Aeldari. But I can't give any advice regarding 8th cause I have yet to play my first game myself. 

Well I'm hoping for a new kit when the codex drops. Meanwhile eBay is the best bet unless you can scratchbuild them. I have seen them converted from killa kans. Just skip the legs and add the propeller on top. You could also loot other races jetbikes or small skimmers.


----------



## Moriouce

And the Wartrakks are done! 
































Hope you like them! 

Next up will be my battlefortress! I'll do it in stages and put other stuff in between like my tankbustas and building my second deff dread. 

Cheers!


----------



## Shandathe

Noble Korhedron said:


> Are you exclusively an Ork player? If so, got any advice for an Ork commander who's just getting back into 8th Ed.? Also, how the hell does one obtain new Deff Koptas, now that the Black Reach and Gorkamorka ones are all OOP...?


GW actually still sells metal ones at 26 euros each, which is... not a fantastic price unless you're GW. The option exists, at least?
@Moriouce, Suspect it's just the lighting, but the skin on those Ork bikers looks rather flat (/unshaded). I can see the shading and highlights in other places, so... yeah. Maybe make another picture if you can?


----------



## Moriouce

Shandathe said:


> GW actually still sells metal ones at 26 euros each, which is... not a fantastic price unless you're GW. The option exists, at least?
> 
> 
> @Moriouce, Suspect it's just the lighting, but the skin on those Ork bikers looks rather flat (/unshaded). I can see the shading and highlights in other places, so... yeah. Maybe make another picture if you can?




Yeah I see what you mean. I might go over then once more with a heavier wash and work up a lighter highlight.


----------



## Moriouce

And so it begins!


----------



## Moriouce

The main turret is close to completion. Washes done and just some highlights and touch-ups to do tomorrow. 
































With this done Da Gorkaforta is 1/4 completed. Hope you like it!


----------



## Moriouce

As the main turret has been completed... 








...I'll turn my focus to these guys. 








My shooty nobz.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Excellent sense of clunkiness to the turret.

However - while I can see your intent - the grot hanging off the pole looks odd supporting himself by just one arm.


----------



## Moriouce

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Excellent sense of clunkiness to the turret.
> 
> However - while I can see your intent - the grot hanging off the pole looks odd supporting himself by just one arm.




Thanks and I ser what you meen. Sjuke it works for the grot to "fly" behind a warbike the speed is bot what a superheavy is known for. I think I'll lower him so he has one foot on the roof aswell. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Moriouce

Two years have passed but now I present to you; DA GORKAFORTA! 









































I’m so happy it is finaly done! Soon time for a new armyshot I guess. Hope you like it!


----------



## Moriouce

Next up, three more lootas. 
















This is the beginning of the first. Will be a threeberreled deffgun on threepod. I have bits for a shoulder mounted plasmagun and a two-handed, twin-barrled laser. These when done will ad some diversity to my lootas.


----------



## Moriouce

More done on the kitbashed lootas. 
















































Mostly dryfitted together to show the concept of each. Need rivets, fill gaps and some wires. What do you think of them?


----------



## Roganzar

Crazy stuff like this is why Orks “is da best!”
Love the creativity going on here.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Loving the lootas guns.


----------



## Moriouce

Khorne's Fist said:


> Loving the lootas guns.






Roganzar said:


> Crazy stuff like this is why Orks “is da best!”
> 
> Love the creativity going on here.




Thanks both of you! They are at this time finished and I’ll prime them during today and start paint them by tomorrow. I got a burna and a ardboy banner bearer I’ll paint aswell so 5 boys should not take to long. At the end of the week we should see them all finished. I’m hoping GW brings the ardboys back when the codex drops.


----------



## Moriouce

Just three more colours to highlight then these are finished!









I have the banner to finish aswell. Will be checks om the black fields and some glyphs on the purple and brown fields.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Nice!


----------



## Moriouce

DaisyDuke said:


> Nice!




Thanks! 









My ’ardboy banner says Bad Blood Skarboys. Checks left, will go for black and red.


----------



## Moriouce

Finished the kitbashed lootas. 

































I also finished the lone burna boy. 









Hope you like’em! 
Now on to finish the ’ard boy banner.


----------



## Moriouce

And banner finished aswell! 









What do you think? Realy want some feedback on this one.


----------



## Moriouce

Next project up and running. 








Small pun intended.


----------



## Moriouce

This deff dread prove to be a fast build.


----------



## Moriouce

Painting Next for the deff dread.


----------

